# 3DMark06 Discussion and Insight Thread



## erocker (Apr 9, 2008)

*This thread is devoted to the discussion of 3DMark06, it's scores, hints, tips, overclocking, hardware and general discussion. If you have anything to discuss about the scores listed in Alcpone's 3DMark06 Compilation please do it here!  If you would like to discuss yours, or someone elses score in Alcpone's 3DMark06 Compilation<--Link, please post a link or a screenshot of the score here.  Happy benching!*


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2008)

There, the thread is born.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 9, 2008)

*Add me!*

Please help the brother out!

It can't be fun filtering thought discussion to find the random score postings...
(Especially since noone wants to follow the format OR the request to label their posts.

Great idea, erocker!


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2008)

So yeah, I really want to do a run at 4.5ghz.  But I really need to flash my bios to 1004 but I'm afraid it will fubar my board.  I think I need to see a conselor.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 9, 2008)

I suggest making it a rule to ONLY make posts in the compilation thread if it's a screenie of the bench you're submitting
no discussion
however here, no pictures, only links to your post in the compilation allowed (if you want to reference a bench score)


----------



## DOM (Apr 9, 2008)

got my X3350


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 9, 2008)

erocker,

You have what can only be described as: "Teh MOARS!!" And yes, it may require some counseling...

Just take comfort that your quad will satiate your MHzlust for at least a few months...


@ DOM,


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> I suggest making it a rule to ONLY make posts in the compilation thread if it's a screenie of the bench you're submitting
> no discussion
> however here, no pictures, only links to your post in the compilation allowed (if you want to reference a bench score)



A wonderful idea!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 9, 2008)

erocker said:


> So yeah, I really want to do a run at 4.5ghz.  But I really need to flash my bios to 1004 but I'm afraid it will fubar my board.  I think I need to see a conselor.



You run the thread that frys hardware and your scared Pfft


Run mem test before you flash




nflesher87 said:


> I suggest making it a rule to ONLY make posts in the compilation thread if it's a screenie of the bench you're submitting
> no discussion
> however here, no pictures, only links to your post in the compilation allowed (if you want to reference a bench score)



No pics Pfft.....I don't want to click link after link.....whats the big deal if someone post there pic score here then there?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 9, 2008)

i could use some tips on this.

i have a GT a GTX and a quad at 3.6GHz, yet seem to be getting owned - is there any tricks software wise to boost the score (valid ones, not lowering quality in Nv control panel etc)


Also, does anyone else think 06 is really boosted by clocks on the CPU alone? we see all those massive scores with CPU's above 4Ghz, but do the SM2.0 and 3.0 scores go up that much, or even normal gameplay? I thought we were all video card limited tehse days...


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 9, 2008)

Truth be known almost all of us lower those settings to basic mode


06 runs two CPU test, and those test affect your score quite a lot IMO.


You could try lowering your memory speed to get better timings on your ram

3-3-3-10 is always nice, you might be able to do it at 2.4v


Another trick is to close everything in taskmanger, everything that you do not need running. Some will kill off everything.

type msconfig in start run.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 9, 2008)

Only "trick" I'm aware of is to perform a run on a fresh boot, particularly one after a thorough defrag.

The CPU clock does have a major influence on score but does add to the SM points to a lesser degree.


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> You run the thread that frys hardware and your scared Pfft
> 
> 
> Run mem test before you flash
> ...



Both screenshots and links are welcome!  Anything goes here, as long as it's related.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 9, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Truth be known almost all of us lower those settings to basic mode
> 
> 
> 06 runs two CPU test, and those test affect your score quite a lot IMO.
> ...



i can run at 1000 5-5-5-15 or 800 5-5-5-12. it doesnt help much - has to be 667 to get CL4

Anyways, i guess i'll lower the settings in the Nv panel and see what i can get...


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Apr 9, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Truth be known almost all of us lower those settings to basic mode
> 
> 
> 06 runs two CPU test, and those test affect your score quite a lot IMO.
> ...



also w/ nlite you cannot only integrate drivers and make XP install non-involved, you can also scrape the fat off (the extras) that you don't want on your install - like messenger a lot of other languages, and pretty much everything that can be customized - WORD OF CAUTION - getting rid of things you need can lead to trouble - also it is a great way to integrate all of the updates of XP - search Windows Update Downloader! 

Cheers


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2008)

Whew!  I just flashed my Maximus bios to 1004.  I hate flashing, the anxiety of a fail kills me!  Now to test some OCing for the big score!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 9, 2008)

Odd, I set my machine up. In bios it was reading 4.68

in windows CPU-Z said it was 4.1

I ran 33dmark 06 before I overheated and the machine shutdown LOL

Lets hope it comes back on....


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Apr 9, 2008)

phase or no phase?


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 9, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Truth be known almost all of us lower those settings to basic mode



LOL that's news to me! I've never heard of doing that! no lie lol I'm going to see how much better I can get my score now haha


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 9, 2008)

TheGoat Eater said:


> phase or no phase?



phase....but it was still warm 

1.75 does make a chip hot


EDIT:Shes back alive again


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2008)

someone WHO KNOWS HOW THE MAXIMUS WORKS tell me how to get my q6700 benchable at 400x10 4ghz.

im running water and damn good ram so that's not the problem... i dont think.


----------



## strick94u (Apr 9, 2008)

Goat how is it you are able to pull off that incredable 19200+ score with a pair of 9600 gts 
whats the secreate I am not saying you did not do it but to land 600 points behind a pair of gtx's running the same speed cpu is nothing short of an act of god. I would be willing to pay large sums of cash to know how.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 9, 2008)

How does my GT cards scream past triple SLi setups?


The 9600GT is almost the same card as the 8800GT.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 9, 2008)

How does my 8800GT score higher than triple SLi?


THe 9600GT, and 8800 GT are almost the same card....almost IMO. the 8800 GT has more shaders but look how high his shader clock is.

They are palit cards hehehe











I also found this articlel that seemed to be a good read over  GTL Reference Voltage


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm breathing down your neck "That Guy".  This chip doesn't even need the voltage I used @ 4.2ghz with this new bios.  Cards are not overclocked.  850/1197.  






* I may need to underclock my Vram a little to Oc my cores a little more.  Working on it.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 9, 2008)

what board and system is that E?


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow! 50MHz nets you more than 40 CPUmarks! That's pretty huge!

Simma down now....


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2008)

Asus Maximus 1004 bios w/E8400 and AxeRam @1175mhz.


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah, I'm done now.  Honest.  This chip rocks!  The temps at that speed idled at 35c per core!  It's about 62F in this room.  That Guy deserves #1. 

* I really don't want to burn out my cards.  I have to save my hardware for my quad core.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 9, 2008)

DaMulta: Can I has BIOS?

Asus: 





No!


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2008)

Never do it that way D!  Download the bios file, put it on your desktop, and flash from file.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 9, 2008)

erocker said:


> Never do it that way D!  Download the bios file, put it on your desktop, and flash from file.



I always like the lazy way


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2008)

erocker said:


> I'm breathing down your neck "That Guy".  This chip doesn't even need the voltage I used @ 4.2ghz with this new bios.  Cards are not overclocked.  850/1197.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what the FFFFFFF!!! how? is the 1004 bios that good?


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm not too sure yet.  I didn't want to admit it but I just had a lock-up for no reason.  I think I had my NB set too low though when I went back to a 375 fsb.  I'm running stock 333fsb and 800mhz on the ram to make sure things are cool.  I hope I didn't eff up my memroy.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 9, 2008)

erocker said:


> I'm not too sure yet.  I didn't want to admit it but I just had a lock-up for no reason.  I think I had my NB set too low though when I went back to a 375 fsb.  I'm running stock 333fsb and 800mhz on the ram to make sure things are cool.  I hope I didn't eff up my memroy.



don't be so insecure


----------



## Mussels (Apr 9, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> don't be so insecure



i agree - your "memroy" will be fine, its your spelling thats taken a hit, E!


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Apr 9, 2008)

strick94u said:


> Goat how is it you are able to pull off that incredable 19200+ score with a pair of 9600 gts
> whats the secreate I am not saying you did not do it but to land 600 points behind a pair of gtx's running the same speed cpu is nothing short of an act of god. I would be willing to pay large sums of cash to know how.



SKILL my good man...  No seriously a lot of planning, BSODs, tweaking, tweaking, tweaking, testing, testing, restarting, testing, crashing, testing, tweaking, crashing, and sleeping and dreaming about testing


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 9, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> don't be so insecure



Yea, it ant like non-of us has ever fried any ram before.


[looks away from the screen]


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 9, 2008)

TheGoat Eater said:


> SKILL my good man...  No seriously a lot of BSODs



I'll second that  but that's the life of an overclocker right?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2008)

TheGoat Eater said:


> SKILL my good man...  No seriously a lot of planning, BSODs, tweaking, tweaking, tweaking, testing, testing, restarting, testing, crashing, testing, tweaking, crashing, and sleeping and dreaming about testing



i seem to be having the same problem...except... i cant get my q6700 to POST past 3.87ghz.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 9, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i seem to be having the same problem...except... i cant get my q6700 to POST past 3.87ghz.



how much voltage have you gave it?

Are you sure your not in a FSB hole?



I can't hit 4.6 it's driving me crazy........


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Apr 9, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> I'll second that  but that's the life of an overclocker right?



Right on although it always feels like >


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Yea, it ant like non-of us has ever fried any ram before.
> 
> 
> [looks away from the screen]



Everytime I kill hardware it takes a little piece of my soul.

*Hmm. I like that...


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i agree - your "memroy" will be fine, its your spelling thats taken a hit, E!



I've been wrestlin' with a bootle o' wine tonight!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> how much voltage have you gave it?
> 
> Are you sure your not in a FSB hole?
> 
> ...



i've tried 10x and 9x multi's and i can get both to boot at 3.87 but no higher. thats with 1.575v vcore and 1.71v NB, cpu gtlref at 0.67x

i heard that changing your dram gtl settings helps your ram to not cause lockups.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 9, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i can run at 1000 5-5-5-15 or 800 5-5-5-12. it doesnt help much - has to be 667 to get CL4
> 
> Anyways, i guess i'll lower the settings in the Nv panel and see what i can get...



Do you have your ram set on t1 or t2?

Try t2 and see if you can get lower timings.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 9, 2008)

erocker said:


> Everytime I kill hardware it takes a little piece of my soul.



i collect those souls and revive dead hardware 

Seriously, you should see the amount of things my father and brother have killed alone, that refuse to work... yet as soon as they walk out the door, i pick it up, shake it, kick it across the room and it suddenly works again. I've had PC's that refused to boot for 2-3 weeks, he turned it on in front of me , nada - i push the button the next time and it just worked.


this has nothing to do with 3dmark however, sorry


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 9, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i've tried 10x and 9x multi's and i can get both to boot at 3.87 but no higher. thats with 1.575v vcore and 1.71v NB, cpu gtlref at 0.67x
> 
> i heard that changing your dram gtl settings helps your ram to not cause lockups.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2008)

DaMulta said:


>



so ah.... what are you telling me i need to do? om stupid about GTL. i know what it does... but not how to correct it.


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i've tried 10x and 9x multi's and i can get both to boot at 3.87 but no higher. thats with 1.575v vcore and 1.71v NB, cpu gtlref at 0.67x
> 
> i heard that changing your dram gtl settings helps your ram to not cause lockups.



For that final run, I said screw it to the settings and put everything for my memory on AUTO except 5 5-5-18.  In the voltage section, I had everything on AUTO except the cpu, nb, dram, LLC enabled, and DDR2REF for DDR2 controller reference.  When OC'd make sure your FSB strap is set at either 333 or 400.  It looks like that crash before was from lack of NB volts, so I guess I can recommend this 1004 bios.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 9, 2008)

fit what's the highest vcore you've tried?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 9, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> so ah.... what are you telling me i need to do? om stupid about GTL. i know what it does... but not how to correct it.



I working on trying to figure that out myself

http://edgeofstability.com/index.html


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i collect those souls and revive dead hardware
> 
> Seriously, you should see the amount of things my father and brother have killed alone, that refuse to work... yet as soon as they walk out the door, i pick it up, shake it, kick it across the room and it suddenly works again. I've had PC's that refused to boot for 2-3 weeks, he turned it on in front of me , nada - i push the button the next time and it just worked.
> 
> ...



Overclocking is very much about 3dMark.  Overclocking is also associated with killing hardware.  3DMark06 transcends many boundries my man!


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 9, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I working on trying to figure that out myself
> 
> http://edgeofstability.com/index.html



excellent find D!

fit, what's the highest vcore you've used?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> fit what's the highest vcore you've tried?



1.625v vcore and 1.75v NB


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 9, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> 1.625v vcore and 1.75v NB



dude you can test it higher than that, especially under water
try 1.65


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2008)

Fitseries, try it with the 1004 bios and the setting I posted above with your voltage settings.  Good luck man, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Apr 9, 2008)

erocker said:


> I'm breathing down your neck "That Guy".  This chip doesn't even need the voltage I used @ 4.2ghz with this new bios.  Cards are not overclocked.  850/1197.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm still #1 

Very nice score though! 



> I'm not too sure yet. I didn't want to admit it but I just had a lock-up for no reason. I think I had my NB set too low though when I went back to a 375 fsb. I'm running stock 333fsb and 800mhz on the ram to make sure things are cool. I hope I didn't eff up my memroy.





I get hard locks at 4.5Ghz because of my ram, i think on that 4.4Ghz run i was overvolting the cpu a little. This chip i have doesn't need much voltage at all, you must have a good batch also 

(i love this chip, it does 4.0ghz with 1.24v on load!)


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2008)

ThatGuy16 said:


> I'm still #1
> 
> Very nice score though!
> 
> ...



Naw, you ARE #1.  I'm finished.  You are case in point that Gigabytes X38 boards are awesome!  I'm done extremely overclocking this board untill I know exactly what eash setting is used for.  That will take me quite some time, well after this super awesome chip is gone.


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Apr 9, 2008)

erocker said:


> Naw, you ARE #1.  I'm finished.  You are case in point that Gigabytes X38 boards are awesome!  I'm done extremely overclocking this board untill I know exactly what eash setting is used for.  That will take me quite some time, well after this super awesome chip is gone.



I'm loving this board even more since i figured out it was my ram causing the problems (wasn't volting it enough ). With good ram, i would love to see what this chip could do on water. Can't wait to see your results when you get that quad


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 9, 2008)

damn, y'all having too much fun 

planning on going liquid cooled soon, and I'm going to see if I can't snag highest 3m06 score with dual 1900 series cards . . . only have to scrounge 300 points or so

and then in a few months when I get a 70x2 . . . <insert evil grin here>


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Moved...*

34, DaedalusHelios - Sapphire HD3850 @ 850/999 - 11679 - E6750 @ 3600Mhz - 450FSB

should that be 3870? seems like too high a core clock for a 3850


----------



## Wile E (Apr 9, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Truth be known almost all of us lower those settings to basic mode


 Not me. All driver settings are at default for me.




DaMulta said:


> Another trick is to close everything in taskmanger, everything that you do not need running. Some will kill off everything.
> 
> type msconfig in start run.


I do kill unnecessary tasks in the Task Manager tho. I think I have 18 processes running, including 3DMark, when I do a run.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 9, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Not me. All driver settings are at default for me.
> 
> 
> I do kill unnecessary tasks in the Task Manager tho. I think I have 18 processes running, including 3DMark, when I do a run.



same here, I never even knew about turning down those settings until I read his post


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2008)

hey... if anyone is looking for a e8500....

http://www.overclock.net/sale/317158-sale-micromans-e8500-3870-a.html


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 9, 2008)

Does anyone know if going from 2Gig to 4Gig of ram increases your score?


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2008)

I don't think it does.  I think 3d06 bases most of it's score on clock speeds.  I've never tried it so I don't know for sure, but someone out there should know for sure.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Moved...*



marsey99 said:


> dam and i missed it
> 
> at the risk of being a pita is there any chance you can remove my other 2 scores and just add this one please
> 
> ...



thats a great score with a dual core 4300!  Congrats!  What proc r u getting??


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 9, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Does anyone know if going from 2Gig to 4Gig of ram increases your score?



nope, if anything it'll probably decrease since you likely won't get as high of a stable OC (if going from 2 Dimms to 4)


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 9, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Does anyone know if going from 2Gig to 4Gig of ram increases your score?



quantity doesnt matter, but speed does.  Unless your running low on memory, like if you run 1 gig on vista, then going to 2 might help, other than that, I say no


----------



## paul343 (Apr 9, 2008)

I found that going from 4 to 2 gigs seems to help with stability, and therefore slightly higer scores.  (That is 4 dimms to 2!)

My score went up about 500, largely (I think) due to a system that would stay stable at a higher GPU clock...


----------



## Duxx (Apr 9, 2008)

I've always wondered what is the difference in SM 2.0 Score and HDR/SM3.0 Score.  What factors into how they each perform?  Thought someone here might know 

Thanks.


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2008)

2.0 is older while 3.0 is newer.  It's all up to the graphics card and the chips on them that make up the performance of each.  In 3d06, the first two tests are for SM2, while the last two are for SM3.  SM3 introduced new shader techniques and HDR.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 9, 2008)

erocker said:


> Everytime I kill hardware it takes a little piece of my soul.
> 
> *Hmm. I like that...



Same here, thats why i am ugly and full of helium


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Same here, thats why i am ugly and full of helium



Yes, Lord Voldemort. 

*Wait a man of your age probablly hasn't read Harry Potter?  No matter what your age is, you should!  Very entertaining!


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 9, 2008)

erocker said:


> Yes, Lord Voldemort.
> 
> *Wait a man of your age probablly hasn't read Harry Potter?  No matter what your age is, you should!  Very entertaining!



I have!, remember, someone of my age also often has children who read harry potter, in my case 2 daughters, one almost 16, the other almost 23.


----------



## Duxx (Apr 9, 2008)

erocker said:


> 2.0 is older while 3.0 is newer.  It's all up to the graphics card and the chips on them that make up the performance of each.  In 3d06, the first two tests are for SM2, while the last two are for SM3.  SM3 introduced new shader techniques and HDR.



So wouldn't something older with no HDR and older shader techniques result in a lower score?   My SM2.0 nets about 5400 while SM3.0 is near 6200.

Anywho, thanks


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2008)

Duxx said:


> So wouldn't something older with no HDR and older shader techniques result in a lower score?   My SM2.0 nets about 5400 while SM3.0 is near 6200.
> 
> Anywho, thanks



Yes, as it could not run the 3.0 tests.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 10, 2008)

erocker said:


> Yes, as it could not run the 3.0 tests.



Remember.....requirements for 3D Mark 2006.................

*Minimum System Recommendation*
Single-core Intel® or AMD® compatible processor 2.5GHz or higher 
DirectX® 9 compatible graphics adapter with Pixel Shader 2.0 support or later, and graphics memory of 256MB* 
1GB of system RAM or more 
1.5GB of free hard disk space 
Windows® XP 32bit or Windows Vista™ 32bit operating system with latest Service Packs and updates installed 
DirectX® 9.0c December 2005 or later 
Visual C++ 2005 Redist 
Microsoft Excel® 2003/XP or later for some 3DMark functionality 
Microsoft Internet Explorer 6 or later for some 3DMark functionality 
Microsoft DirectX 9.0c (December 2005) System Development Kit is required to run the image quality test using the reference rasterizer.

*Recommended System*
Multi-core Intel® or AMD® compatible processor 2.0GHz or higher 
DirectX® 9 compatible graphics adapter with Pixel Shader 3.0 support or later, and graphics memory of 512MB* 
2GB of system RAM or more 
1.5GB of free hard disk space 
Windows® XP 32bit or Windows Vista™ 32bit operating system with latest Service Packs and updates installed 
DirectX® 9.0c December 2005 or later 
Visual C++ 2005 Redist 
Microsoft Excel® 2003/XP or later for some 3DMark functionality 
Microsoft Internet Explorer 6 or later for some 3DMark functionality 
Microsoft DirectX 9.0c (December 2005) System Development Kit is required to run the image quality test using the reference rasterizer. 
* To run the HDR/SM3.0 graphics tests, a DirectX 9 compatible graphics adapter with support for Pixel Shader 3.0, 16 bit floating point textures and 16 bit floating point blending is required. 

It is possible that 3DMark06 will run on PCs that do not meet the minimum recommendation above, but the benchmark performance may be seriously affected. For example, insufficient video memory will result in texture swapping - this will cause fluctuations during the tests, reducing the reliability of the generated scores.


----------



## erocker (Apr 10, 2008)

My X800 and 9800SE could run 3d06 but it skipped/would not allow me to run the 3.0 tests.  *If I remember correctly my AMD 2800+ and 9800SE with a gig of memory scores a around a whopping 350 points!!!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 10, 2008)

if you run a card without SM3.0 it only does the 2.0 test, and you lose the points others would have gotten. Thats why the score is shown seperately, as earlier versions didnt and people complained.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 10, 2008)

http://service.futuremark.com/home.action;jsessionid=FBB8D4417D08ACA990FC0670481D52C4


This link doesn't work.   -erocker.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 10, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> hey... if anyone is looking for a e8500....
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/sale/317158-sale-micromans-e8500-3870-a.html



JACKPOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i found a e8500 for $250! im getting it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## erocker (Apr 10, 2008)

You lucky dog!!!  Get that thing past 4.5ghz and you'll hit your magical mark!  Btw, you get any runs in at 3.9 and XP yet?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 10, 2008)

erocker said:


> You lucky dog!!!  Get that thing past 4.5ghz and you'll hit your magical mark!  Btw, you get any runs in at 3.9 and XP yet?



i'll need to get another drive first. i cant get this damn board to boot any chip past 3.9ghz. only the e8400's would do past 3.8... most did 4.5ghz.


----------



## erocker (Apr 10, 2008)

Can you give me your settings at 3.9ghz.  (I know there's a lot of them)  If you want, you don't have to mark them if you just go straight down the line in the extreme tweaker menu.  I want to try to help.  Wait.. here's a template courtesy of Trt's Maximus thread!

Extreme Tweaker
Ai Overclock Tuner :
OC From CPU Level Up :
CPU Ratio Control : 
- Ratio CMOS Setting : 
FSB Frequency : 
FSB Strap to North Bridge : 
PCI-E Frequency: 
DRAM Frequency:
DRAM Command Rate : 
DRAM Timing Control: 
CAS# Latency :
RAS# to CAS# Delay :
RAS# Precharge :
RAS# ActivateTime :
RAS# to RAS# Delay :
Row Refresh Cycle Time :
Write Recovery Time :
Read to Precharge Time :

Read to Write Delay (S/D) :
Write to Read Delay (S) :
Write to Read Delay (D) :
Read to Read Delay (S) :
Read to Read Delay (D) :
Write to Write Delay (S) :
Write to Write Delay (D) :
DRAM Static Read Control:
Ai Clock Twister :
Transaction Booster :
Relax level:

CPU Voltage : 
CPU PLL Voltage : 
North Bridge Voltage : 
DRAM Voltage : 
FSB Termination Voltage : 
South Bridge Voltage : 
Loadline Calibration : 
CPU GTL Reference : 
North Bridge GTL Reference : 
DDR2 Channel A REF Voltage : 
DDR2 Channel B REF Voltage : 
DDR2 Controller REF Voltage : 
SB 1.5V Voltage : 
__________________


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 10, 2008)

errrrrrr..... you gonna make me work for 4ghz arent you? damnit...i'll have to write it all down... 
give me a bit and i'll update this...

Extreme Tweaker
Ai Overclock Tuner : manual
OC From CPU Level Up : auto
CPU Ratio Control : 10x
- Ratio CMOS Setting : 10x
FSB Frequency : 390
FSB Strap to North Bridge : 333 / 400
PCI-E Frequency: 115
DRAM Frequency: 937 /1039
DRAM Command Rate : 2t
DRAM Timing Control: manual
CAS# Latency : 4 / 5 
RAS# to CAS# Delay : 4 / 5
RAS# Precharge : 4 / 5
RAS# ActivateTime : 12 / 15
RAS# to RAS# Delay : auto
Row Refresh Cycle Time : auto
Write Recovery Time : auto
Read to Precharge Time : auto

Read to Write Delay (S/D) : auto
Write to Read Delay (S) : auto
Write to Read Delay (D) : auto
Read to Read Delay (S) : auto
Read to Read Delay (D) : auto
Write to Write Delay (S) : auto
Write to Write Delay (D) : auto
DRAM Static Read Control: auto (if i set to anything else... computer wont post)
Ai Clock Twister : auto (if i set to anything else... computer wont post)
Transaction Booster : auto (if i set to anything else... computer wont post)
Relax level: tried them all... up and down

CPU Voltage : 1.55v - 1.625v (tried the whole range and not stable more than a few hours)
CPU PLL Voltage : auto
North Bridge Voltage : 1.71v
DRAM Voltage : 2.24v
FSB Termination Voltage : auto
South Bridge Voltage : auto
Loadline Calibration : disabled / enabled (tried both... no effect)
CPU GTL Reference : auto
North Bridge GTL Reference : auto
DDR2 Channel A REF Voltage :  DDR2_REF
DDR2 Channel B REF Voltage :  DDR2_REF
DDR2 Controller REF Voltage :  DDR2_REF
SB 1.5V Voltage : auto


----------



## erocker (Apr 10, 2008)

Writing it all down helps yourself anyway.  The moment I wrote all of my settings down, I was able to OC better.  Well, that and the 1004 bios helped quite a bit too.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 10, 2008)

k.... there you go.... ^^^^

im thinking with all the autos i see... im lucky i made it this far.

i have tried a 9x multi too and only get to the same 3.87 as before. my q6600 and q6700 do the same exact clocks for some reason... im thinking the board is the problem.


----------



## erocker (Apr 10, 2008)

Ill start working on it...


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 10, 2008)

3-4 hours of being in and out of the bios lock ups blue screen after blue screen.

I am back at stock testing prime for the night to test for fryness......FUN FUN


----------



## erocker (Apr 10, 2008)

I hope something works for you.

Extreme Tweaker
Ai Overclock Tuner : manual
OC From CPU Level Up : auto
CPU Ratio Control : 10x
- Ratio CMOS Setting : 10x
FSB Frequency : 390
FSB Strap to North Bridge : 400
PCI-E Frequency: 110
DRAM Frequency:1039
DRAM Command Rate : 2t
DRAM Timing Control: manual
CAS# Latency : 5
RAS# to CAS# Delay : 5
RAS# Precharge : 5
RAS# ActivateTime :  Change to 16 or 18
RAS# to RAS# Delay : auto
Row Refresh Cycle Time : auto
Write Recovery Time : auto
Read to Precharge Time : auto

Read to Write Delay (S/D) : auto
Write to Read Delay (S) : auto
Write to Read Delay (D) : auto
Read to Read Delay (S) : auto
Read to Read Delay (D) : auto
Write to Write Delay (S) : auto
Write to Write Delay (D) : auto
DRAM Static Read Control: auto 
Ai Clock Twister : auto 
Transaction Booster : auto 
Relax level: tried them AUTO or 0

CPU Voltage : 1.55v - 1.625v (tried the whole range and not stable more than a few hours)
CPU PLL Voltage : You may have to set this manually mabye up to 1.7 
North Bridge Voltage : 1.71v
DRAM Voltage : 2.24v
FSB Termination Voltage : Mabye up to 1.504, perhaps more with the amount of voltage you are running through it.  I would suggest you drop the voltage down a bit to 1.61-1.63
South Bridge Voltage : auto
Loadline Calibration : ENABLED
CPU GTL Reference : AUTO
North Bridge GTL Reference : AUTO
DDR2 Channel A REF Voltage :  AUTO
DDR2 Channel B REF Voltage :  AUTO
DDR2 Controller REF Voltage :  DDR2_REF
SB 1.5V Voltage : auto


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 10, 2008)

Loadline Calibration : ENABLED what does this do

what about vtt? Bios always reads it less than what I set it at.

I was tring to find a way to boot at 4.4-4.5 with a lower voltage.

FSB Strap to North Bridge : 400 ????


----------



## erocker (Apr 10, 2008)

Loadline Callibration keep the vdroop in check, but it tends to overvolt the ram and fsb, so you have to make sure you set accordingly.  I set my ram at 2.08 to achieve 2.19v's.  I don't know what vtt is but if it reads lower than what you want it at, bump it up till it reads what you want it to.

FSB strap is basically the memory multiplier, or it has two multipliers per strap setting.  When it's set to AUTO it allows you to choose the mem frequency you want with all of the dividers according to what your FSB is set at.  With the Maximus it seems that 333 or 400 FSB strap are the only stable settings for a higher overclock.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 10, 2008)

BTW I might know someone that can lap CPUs 100% with jewlers tools. 

Talking about a 10k setup!!!

I think he would do it for 50 bucks a chip, also your warrenty would be out the window the moment it touched his machines.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 10, 2008)

does this mean anything......


----------



## erocker (Apr 10, 2008)

No change?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 10, 2008)

it runs for more than 5 minutes now. still crashes in 3dm06. runs 05 fine.


----------



## erocker (Apr 10, 2008)

Are you running a high OC on your X2 for 06?
If you haven't put the CPU PLL voltage up to 1.7, I'd try that now.  The info I got states 1.7 may be needed, if you are at 1.7 it's up to you if you want to try more, I can or cannot recommend it as I'm not too certain what CPU PLL voltage actually does and I don't want to be the guy responsible for killing anything.  It's your hardware.

Hopefully, you are starting to get somewhere!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 10, 2008)

better....







x2 is at stock. it doesnt like to OC at all. mem wont OC and gpu can do +60mhz at best.


----------



## erocker (Apr 10, 2008)

Well what the heck is up with your card?!  Crank that fan up!  You try using rivatuner?  A good OC on that thing will take you past 20,000 for sure!  You totally have the CPU score to do it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 10, 2008)

fan i run the fan at 45% all the time... i use rivatuner and atiGPUclocktool.

vista is a bitch... but there has to be some way to fix it... i've seen a ton of people getting 21-25k with vista and a similar setup.


----------



## Duxx (Apr 10, 2008)

Are SM2.0 and HDR/SM3.0 scores bast at all off the CPU?  Will having a lower end CPU drag these scores down at all?  I see my GTS running at simliar speeds as others yet i get 800-1200 pts below them and I cant seem to figure out why.


----------



## erocker (Apr 10, 2008)

A lower end CPU will deffinitely drag those scores down as it bottlenecks the graphics card.


----------



## erocker (Apr 10, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> fan i run the fan at 45% all the time... i use rivatuner and atiGPUclocktool.
> 
> vista is a bitch... but there has to be some way to fix it... i've seen a ton of people getting 21-25k with vista and a similar setup.



Uninstall gpuclocktool, and just use rivatuner 2.08 for your needs. Kick that fan up to at least 80%!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 10, 2008)

MOTHER FOCKER!!! i SOOOOOOOO had 20k but the machine locked up when the last test was fading out to give me my score. EEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!! dammit!!!!!!

i hate this thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

machine runs fine until i oc the video card from 830(stock) to 850... mem not changed.

vista stoped loading after all the crashes and then the board wouldn't post anymore. i had to clear the bios to get it to post again.

it seams as though you need to start dropping your CPU GTL REF to like .61x 
that made it STABLE.... until i OCed the video card.

BTW... all the voltages were HIGH... most were in the 1.6-1.7v range. is that bad?

Extreme Tweaker
Ai Overclock Tuner : manual
OC From CPU Level Up : auto
CPU Ratio Control : 10x
- Ratio CMOS Setting : 10x
FSB Frequency : 390
FSB Strap to North Bridge : 400
PCI-E Frequency: 115
DRAM Frequency: 1039
DRAM Command Rate : 2t
DRAM Timing Control: manual
CAS# Latency : 5 
RAS# to CAS# Delay : 4
RAS# Precharge : 4
RAS# ActivateTime : 15
RAS# to RAS# Delay : auto
Row Refresh Cycle Time : auto
Write Recovery Time : auto
Read to Precharge Time : auto

Read to Write Delay (S/D) : auto
Write to Read Delay (S) : auto
Write to Read Delay (D) : auto
Read to Read Delay (S) : auto
Read to Read Delay (D) : auto
Write to Write Delay (S) : auto
Write to Write Delay (D) : auto
DRAM Static Read Control: auto (if i set to anything else... computer wont post)
Ai Clock Twister : auto (if i set to anything else... computer wont post)
Transaction Booster : auto (if i set to anything else... computer wont post)
Relax level: tried them all... up and down

CPU Voltage : 1.5875v 
CPU PLL Voltage : 1.7v
North Bridge Voltage : 1.73v
DRAM Voltage : 2.24v
FSB Termination Voltage : 1.54v
South Bridge Voltage : auto
Loadline Calibration : enabled
CPU GTL Reference : .61x
North Bridge GTL Reference : auto
DDR2 Channel A REF Voltage :  auto
DDR2 Channel B REF Voltage :  auto
DDR2 Controller REF Voltage :  DDR2_REF
SB 1.5V Voltage : auto


----------



## erocker (Apr 10, 2008)

You've got to BEAT that son o' bitch into submission!!!  You almost have it!  It's time for the T.K.O.!!!!  (Tech. Knock Out!!!)  Failure on the final test is enough to drive any man INSANE!  You are very close!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 10, 2008)

^ updated

EDIT: i boot with 5-5-5-18 and change mem with memset in windows to 5-4-4-12. it runs stable until i OC the video card.


----------



## Duxx (Apr 10, 2008)

erocker said:


> A lower end CPU will deffinitely drag those scores down as it bottlenecks the graphics card.



Thank ya 

This is your new home huh?  The discussion of 3dmark06!  

Faster than google with answers, woot woot


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 10, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> ^ updated
> 
> EDIT: i boot with 5-5-5-18 and change mem with memset in windows to 5-4-4-12. it runs stable until i OC the video card.



I can almost guarantee it's your memory holding you back, take out two of those sticks for 06 they contribute nothing, only stress the NB more and decrease your overall possible memory clock
also look into flashing your X2 to a different BIOS, I wouldn't be surprised if that frees you up for a better OC


----------



## Duxx (Apr 10, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> I can almost guarantee it's your memory holding you back, take out two of those sticks for 06 they contribute nothing, only stress the NB more and decrease your overall possible memory clock
> also look into flashing your X2 to a different BIOS, I wouldn't be surprised if that frees you up for a better OC



I took out 2 of my tracers, ran them up to ~1200 and gained a little over 100 pts. That might just do the trick for u 2


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 10, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> I can almost guarantee it's your memory holding you back, take out two of those sticks for 06 they contribute nothing, only stress the NB more and decrease your overall possible memory clock
> also look into flashing your X2 to a different BIOS, I wouldn't be surprised if that frees you up for a better OC



i bench with only 2 gig's in the machine so that's NOT it.

my card wont OC hardly at all. rivatuner wont OC the second core for some reason. only amdgpuclocktool will oc it. 

what's the easiest way to flash my cards bios? i've only done it on nvidia cards.


----------



## erocker (Apr 10, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> I can almost guarantee it's your memory holding you back, take out two of those sticks for 06 they contribute nothing, only stress the NB more and decrease your overall possible memory clock
> also look into flashing your X2 to a different BIOS, I wouldn't be surprised if that frees you up for a better OC



+1, I'm getting to tired to think good ummm.. ahhh... I've got to stop drinking wine so damn much!  Anyways, drunk mod pullin' for ya' fit!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 10, 2008)

Duxx said:


> I took out 2 of my tracers, ran them up to ~1200 and gained a little over 100 pts. That might just do the trick for u 2



what timings/voltage?


----------



## Duxx (Apr 10, 2008)

2.2V @ 5-5-5-15 (If i remember correctly) threw the other 2 back in after I was finished.


----------



## erocker (Apr 10, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i bench with only 2 gig's in the machine so that's NOT it.
> 
> my card wont OC hardly at all. rivatuner wont OC the second core for some reason. only amdgpuclocktool will oc it.
> 
> what's the easiest way to flash my cards bios? i've only done it on nvidia cards.



Ati Winflash FTW!!!  Just make sure that you are running stock or your stable setting when you use it.  You can save your current bios with it.  Try uploading your current bios via GPU-Z and see if it's already posted in the VGA bios collection here.  Just try to find something that looks better than your bios and give it a try.


----------



## erocker (Apr 10, 2008)

Duxx said:


> 2.2V @ 5-5-5-15 (If i remember correctly) threw the other 2 back in after I was finished.



That is awesome!  PC26400 ram working at the same settings as my DDR2 1200aXeRam!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 10, 2008)

erocker said:


> Ati Winflash FTW!!!  Just make sure that you are running stock or your stable setting when you use it.  You can save your current bios with it.  Try uploading your current bios via GPU-Z and see if it's already posted in the VGA bios collection here.  Just try to find something that looks better than your bios and give it a try.



works in vista 64? call me stupid but where is the bios collection at? (durrrr...)


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 10, 2008)

turn your memory speed down and run 3-3-3-10 on 2.4 2.5 v


maybe 800 to 1000 mhz on T2


----------



## erocker (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 10, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> turn your memory speed down and run 3-3-3-10 on 2.4 2.5 v
> 
> 
> maybe 800 to 1000 mhz on T2



nonsense, you're forgetting this is intel now D hehehe, high clocks are where the points are at


----------



## erocker (Apr 10, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> turn your memory speed down and run 3-3-3-10 on 2.4 2.5 v
> 
> 
> maybe 800 to 1000 mhz on T2



With an Intel system, he'd be better off at 5 5-5-15 and 1200mhz!

*Lol, Nate you drinking wine too?!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 10, 2008)

erocker said:


>



i click it and it goes back to the homepage WTF?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 10, 2008)

erocker said:


> With an Intel system, he'd be better off at 5 5-5-15 and 1200mhz!
> 
> *Lol, Nate you drinking wine too?!



Low timings = better


I look at top scores on OBR too

they run lower speeds at time for it


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 10, 2008)

erocker said:


>



k found it..... to bad there is only 1 F-ing 3870x2 bios there.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 10, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i click it and it goes back to the homepage WTF?



yea you have to get it from the front page that link has been goofed for a while


----------



## erocker (Apr 10, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i click it and it goes back to the homepage WTF?



Hmmm... a problemo!  On the home-page it's under Databases in the menu bars on top.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 10, 2008)

again....

found it..... to bad there is only 1 F-ing 3870x2 bios there and it looks to be crap.


----------



## erocker (Apr 10, 2008)

Well... try that one!  You could try uploading your bios, if it's the same it will let you know.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 10, 2008)

Lets see what was that new bios editor called....hmmm


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 10, 2008)

erocker said:


> Well... try that one!  You could try uploading your bios, if it's the same it will let you know.



"this bios is already a part of our collection" NICE... apparently it's part of my collection too...if 1 can be called a collection.


----------



## erocker (Apr 10, 2008)

Will a high PCI-E clock hinder OCing your card?  DaMulta, where does it list memory timings in ORB?   I've always been under the presumption that Intel systems likes higher clocks rather than tighter timings and AMD is the other way around?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 10, 2008)

when my PCI-e bus is at 100mhz... if i OC the card my scores go down.

however...if i change it to 115mhz... i can only OC like 20-30mhz but scores go up.

i've tried 110mhz and it's the same.... as well as 105mhz


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 10, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=54776&highlight=Radeon+BIOS+editor


boom Wile E then man knew where to look


----------



## Duxx (Apr 10, 2008)

erocker said:


> Will a high PCI-E clock hinder OCing your card?



you referrring to the PCI-E bus speed?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 10, 2008)

erocker said:


> Will a high PCI-E clock hinder OCing your card?  DaMulta, where does it list memory timings in ORB?   I've always been under the presumption that Intel systems likes higher clocks rather than tighter timings and AMD is the other way around?



pics from the high scores when they did them

like in tpu news


----------



## erocker (Apr 10, 2008)

Fit, just take an XP disc, put it in your DVD drive, and overwrite that god-forsaken operating system known as Vista.  Vista makes me angry!  GRRRRRRR!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 10, 2008)

Vista was removed from my system till bechmarks really need it......


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 10, 2008)

i dont have a legal copy of XP..... i do have a ...... well.... i cant say. vista stays!!!


----------



## erocker (Apr 10, 2008)

You think Mr. Gates will mind for just one measly benchmark run?  Ok, ok I'm going to shut-up now!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 10, 2008)

Flash more voltage in her, make that wind machine spin!!!!


----------



## erocker (Apr 10, 2008)

I think changing the voltage from 1.3 to 1.327 in "high 3d clocks" would be your best and safest bet using the Radeon Bios editor.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 10, 2008)

I know this isn't going to get very high up, but I'm pretty pleased with it considering my X1950 Pro (AGP) is running stock speeds, but after OC'ing my CPU to 2.4GHz from 2.32GHz I've managed to hit 5020 in 3DMark06.

I'll upload my pictures et al once I'm home from work.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 10, 2008)

I'll have to upload my results tonight as I didn't have time this morning, but I've managed to go from 4900 with the only OC on my CPU, which was at 2.32GHz. Now that I'm at 2.4GHz I've managed to get my _stock_ clocked X1950 Pro (AGP) to 5020 3DMarks in 3DMark06 - pretty pleased with that considering my rig is a Shuttle - not the best overclockers. 



Hope I don't steal your 89th position erocker....


----------



## Wile E (Apr 10, 2008)

D, most of those lower Ram speeds, are because they are trying to push the CPU harder. They don't necessarily have the time to tweak memory.

I'll have to do some testing on my own to be sure tho.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 10, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i bench with only 2 gig's in the machine so that's NOT it.
> 
> my card wont OC hardly at all. rivatuner wont OC the second core for some reason. only amdgpuclocktool will oc it.
> 
> what's the easiest way to flash my cards bios? i've only done it on nvidia cards.



Need to check first that Rabit and ATI flash supports the HD3870x2 otherwise you wont be able to in anycase, principles are exactly the same (more or less) as for NVidia, just different commands at boot.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 10, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> when my PCI-e bus is at 100mhz... if i OC the card my scores go down.
> 
> however...if i change it to 115mhz... i can only OC like 20-30mhz but scores go up.
> 
> i've tried 110mhz and it's the same.... as well as 105mhz



107mhz is sweet spot for 3870x2.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 10, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=677772&postcount=2

From my old Vt 3870x2.  Hopefully? Maybe it's different than yours?


----------



## Steevo (Apr 10, 2008)

I will play the part of someone with three series old hardware hanging on till he gets his upgrade.




But I scored a extra 50+ points by changing my timings from 2 3 2 5 1T 12/24 8ns to 1.5 3 2 3 1T 8/12 6ns all at 225Mhz


----------



## erocker (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey guys, I made a new Turbo bios for a HIS 3870.  Anyone with experience with vid. card bios' please check it out here http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=742916#post742916 , and let me know if everything looks ok.  I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 10, 2008)

I saw it on the RBE thread. Looks good although some like to bump up the lower power 3D modes so that Powerplay doesn't kick-in at the "wrong" time. this had been known to hamper benching numbers and/or cause CTDs during games.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 10, 2008)

*Moved...*



DaMulta said:


> Nice score Goat.
> 
> almost in the top ten almost.



I am going in there by Sunday, my "special chip" is here, just cant get it till tomorrow as noone was in when delivery took place


----------



## Mussels (Apr 10, 2008)

*Moved...*

i just moved my GT to my big rig and my GTX to the mini rig - trying to reduce noise in the media PC. (raptor kinda drowns out my GTX fan)

since the GT seems to get a boost over the GTX in benchies somehow, it may well raise my score


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Quite the experience yesterday.....*

I was running some 3dmark runs last night, I had the volts up crazy high, and I was running the VCs as high as I could.  My PSU was giving off some weird noises.   Only during the runs though.  In between runs and when 3dmark was off the noise went away.  I never paid attention the first few runs, but is this something that PC p & c PSUs do?


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 10, 2008)

*Moved...*

Nice move...you`ll be able to collect scores much easier..


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 10, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i just moved my GT to my big rig and my GTX to the mini rig - trying to reduce noise in the media PC. (raptor kinda drowns out my GTX fan)
> 
> since the GT seems to get a boost over the GTX in benchies somehow, it may well raise my score



thats awesome!  A media rig with a 8800GTX!  I like it


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 10, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> I was running some 3dmark runs last night, I had the volts up crazy high, and I was running the VCs as high as I could.  My PSU was giving off some weird noises.   Only during the runs though.  In between runs and when 3dmark was off the noise went away.  I never paid attention the first few runs, but is this something that PC p & c PSUs do?




Can you describe the sound? Was is a quite electrical "buzz" or did it sound line a quite tone?


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 10, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> I was running some 3dmark runs last night, I had the volts up crazy high, and I was running the VCs as high as I could.  My PSU was giving off some weird noises.   Only during the runs though.  In between runs and when 3dmark was off the noise went away.  I never paid attention the first few runs, but is this something that PC p & c PSUs do?



Not sure, but I would use one of those "Kill-a-Watt" things that plug into the power socket that you plug your PSU into.  That way, you can tell how many watts your PSU is pulling from the wall.  If it's close to or higher than your PSU capacity, you might want to think about looking into an upgrade.


----------



## erocker (Apr 10, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> I was running some 3dmark runs last night, I had the volts up crazy high, and I was running the VCs as high as I could.  My PSU was giving off some weird noises.   Only during the runs though.  In between runs and when 3dmark was off the noise went away.  I never paid attention the first few runs, but is this something that PC p & c PSUs do?



Are you sure it wasn't your cards making the noise?


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 10, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Can you describe the sound? Was is a quite electrical "buzz" or did it sound line a quite tone?



it was a buzz, not loud, but it was noticable



erocker said:


> Are you sure it wasn't your cards making the noise?



definitly was the PSU



DanishDevil said:


> Not sure, but I would use one of those "Kill-a-Watt" things that plug into the power socket that you plug your PSU into.  That way, you can tell how many watts your PSU is pulling from the wall.  If it's close to or higher than your PSU capacity, you might want to think about looking into an upgrade.



Im pretty sure that my PSU is more than enough.  I sure as hell hope so, I ran this system on a antec trupower 550 for awhile and it worked fine.  and that was a dual rail system, the PC p c is a single ~60amp rail!  my antec was a dual 18amp


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 10, 2008)

Thats what I was thinking. My cards were making a quiet tone (like an error tone) when each test started. It continued the whole test.

My PSU makes a quite "Buzz". This has devoloped recently and I contacted PC P&C about it. They said ship it back....I said "No thanks"
It will continue until the comp is completely shut down.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 10, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Thats what I was thinking. My cards were making a quiet tone (like an error tone) when each test started. It continued the whole test.
> 
> My PSU makes a quite "Buzz". This has devoloped recently and I contacted PC P&C about it. They said ship it back....I said "No thanks"
> It will continue until the comp is completely shut down.



how long have you been hearing this....??

I never figured out the problems with the 3dmark

I was running 4.05, with 878 cores and 1350 memory, and I was only getting 16k

So i dropped the proc to 3.7 and the cards to 865/1300 and I got 18300. WTF!  

The only thing I could think was that the high voltages were to high and something was throttling or something


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 10, 2008)

Upped the PCI-e frequency lately?


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 10, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Upped the PCI-e frequency lately?



i temporarily had it at 105, but i dropped it back down to 100.  does that do that?


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 10, 2008)

Well, It could be a bandwidth issue or like you said your proc may be throttling. Did you change ANTHING else besides clock freq? You might have changed to a different strap which could also improve results.

Crashes with the PCI-e overclocked can REALLY bork your system files.

The PSU has been doing that for about 3 months now. I have since stopped caring about it.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 10, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Well, It could be a bandwidth issue or like you said your proc may be throttling. Did you change ANTHING else besides clock freq? You might have changed to a different strap which could also improve results.
> 
> Crashes with the PCI-e overclocked can REALLY bork your system files.
> 
> The PSU has been doing that for about 3 months now. I have since stopped caring about it.



I know it wasnt the CPU throttling, it hovered around 57C, so I still had headroom on that.  But my NB voltage was @ 1.78, because I was trying to get my RAM to run @ 1178.  No go.  The temps on the NB were about 55C.  (It was COLD here last night and I have my computer right by the window - it was open).

I dont think the crashes were related to the PCIe.  After the first crash I dropped that back to 100.  

What could be holding back my bandwidth?  I was able to score a 21500 with very similar clocks....


----------



## erocker (Apr 10, 2008)

Just want to say congrats to InnocentCriminal for being our 100th ATi single card post! 



*Sorry you win nothing.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 11, 2008)

*I Figured It Out!!!!!*

!!!!! CAN U BELEIVE THIS?

I installed 8.3 drivers, everything was perfect, crossfire worked great and all....... couldnt get shit for a score.  with my current settings I scored 14235, and I unistalled 8.3, then installed 8.2 and now I score 18,400.  

So STAY AWAY from 8.3 - what a pain in my ...


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> So STAY AWAY from 8.3 - what a pain in my ...



Yeah what a pain in *our*... :shadedshu


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 11, 2008)

I found that 8.2 was crap compared to 8.1, but 8.3 was better than 8.1 and 8.2.  Effing weird man.  I think it just depends on what you're running...


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2008)

Vista = 8.3's good!
XP = 8.3's baaaad!:shadedshu


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 11, 2008)

Ah...ok.  That would explain it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 11, 2008)

*Moved...*



strick94u said:


> It's not much but this is a great score considering its a Cheap ecs mother board and a well used GPU look way down on the page and see some of the pc's it beat



what video card is that?Is it a 7900GS?


----------



## vega22 (Apr 11, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> thats a great score with a dual core 4300!  Congrats!  What proc r u getting??



sorry man, i only just started to read this thread.

got an 8200 but my mobo has seen its arse, tbh i think it might of done the same to the 4300 a bit but, what can you do. thats somthing thats on my mind atm, should i get a x38/750/780 or do i go for a older board with a proven record that will hit the high fsb i need?

i can get 450 out of it but to keep it stable i need to drop my ram to 800. not ran 3dmark yet above 3.2ghz but i want stability first. shows the improvement of the extra cache and tweaks with the shrink, scores the same as about a 3.5ghz allendale at 3.2ghz.


----------



## strick94u (Apr 11, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what video card is that?Is it a 7900GS?



No my bad I forgot to say it is a 7900 gt 256 but still this thing is running great the oc on the board is maxed wont boot past where its at yet runs steady and cool 24/7 dual boot xp/gos


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 11, 2008)

Did anyone happen to see on XS that the OCZ phase will be on sale next week on OCZ main website only.

They will be 299.99 + 35 to ship

Now they are saying on XS the OCZ guys that this will be the only run. They are simplpy to much trouble to make for them.

So if you want one like I do, be sure to watch for it on tes or weds when they go live at some point and time.


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2008)

Gee, I sure want one!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 11, 2008)

damn you people... i cant get them, as they only run on 110V


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2008)

Btw, any of you with 3870's out there having OC troubles.  I apparently can mod bios' with success!  RBE is awesome!!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 11, 2008)

Yea and to ship in the EU they would have to fill the gas there.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 11, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Did anyone happen to see on XS that the OCZ phase will be on sale next week on OCZ main website only.
> 
> They will be 299.99 + 35 to ship
> 
> ...



get me one and i'll pay you!!!!!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 11, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> get me one and i'll pay you!!!!!



I only have the money for myself:shadedshu


Fuckers stole my car and it really really hurt my 400USD trip turned into a 1 grand trip

other wise I would I know your good for it.


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm going to be checking the website constantly for the next week.  I may have to miss work.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 11, 2008)

Just have one of your workers hit f5 all day for you lol


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 11, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Did anyone happen to see on XS that the OCZ phase will be on sale next week on OCZ main website only.
> 
> They will be 299.99 + 35 to ship
> 
> ...



Im definitly thinking about doing this!!

Do you have to go through all the steps to waterproof your board, for condensation??


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 11, 2008)

Yes but that is easy nail polish de electric  paste, and the stuff they wrap pipes with to keep them from sweating in the winter.

They should give you the stuff(expect de electric paste, and nail polish) , I read the PDF on OCZ website. The nail polish will just be and extra protection.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 11, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Yes but that is easy nail polish de electric  paste, and the stuff they wrap pipes with to keep them from sweating in the winter.



ok, so its not too bad?? 

I found this spray from swiftech that they recommend for their TEC cooling, it basically just coats the board with clear or something.  will that work


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 11, 2008)

that will work too, kingpin uses the nail polish so I'm told....I have done it 3 times now.

You just get the clear kind, when you are done you can't see it


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 11, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> that will work too, kingpin uses the nail polish so I'm told....I have done it 3 times now.
> 
> You just get the clear kind, when you are done you can't see it



and do you use the dielctric grease in the socket??  

SORRY erocker for the off topic posts!!

EDIT : hey you guys ever used a x38 or x48 board??  Any good ideas on OCing it?? Please help - see below


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 11, 2008)

Just just stuff it full to it comes out when you put the chip in.

then paste all the caps and so forth near by.


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> and do you use the dielctric grease in the socket??
> 
> SORRY erocker for the off topic posts!!
> 
> EDIT : hey you guys ever used a x38 or x48 board??  Any good ideas on OCing it?? Please help - see below



Lol, don't be sorry at all, did you see the countless posts from last night getting fitseries a good OC?  This thread is all about OCing, since your going for big 3DMark06 scores, it's all related anyways.  If you have any questions about your board just holler!


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 11, 2008)

erocker said:


> Lol, don't be sorry at all, did you see the countless posts from last night getting fitseries a good OC?  This thread is all about OCing, since your going for big 3DMark06 scores, it's all related anyways.  If you have any questions about your board just holler!



I have all the questions in the world! Please take a look at my bios shots and let me know what think I should do
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=57501


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh boy, this is going to take a while...  You are running some insane voltage!  Check back some posts and have a gander at the lists I posted for fitseries.  If you aren't using both of your LAN's turn one off.  You are going to have to turn Load Line Callibration on, so before that lower your RAM to 2.16 which should take you up to close to 2.3v.  You can probablly lower your CPU v's a bump or two as well.  You should manually set your CPU PLL voltage, though at 1.7v's already on your CPU I would have no Idea what it would be.  Fit was pushing about 1.55v's through his CPU and running PLL at around 1.7v.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 11, 2008)

erocker said:


> Oh boy, this is going to take a while...  You are running some insane voltage!  Check back some posts and have a gander at the lists I posted for fitseries.  If you aren't using both of your LAN's turn one off.  You are going to have to turn Load Line Callibration on, so before that lower your RAM to 2.16 which should take you up to close to 2.3v.  You can probablly lower your CPU v's a bump or two as well.  You should manually set your CPU PLL voltage, though at 1.7v's already on your CPU I would have no Idea what it would be.  Fit was pushing about 1.55v's through his CPU and running PLL at around 1.7v.



oh im not running those volts, I just had those there for one attempt at 465 FSB.  It didnt take - obviously.  So out of desperation Im asking now, at the top of the post I put the voltages Im running ,they are much less.  Im trying something differnet now, ill let u know how it goes@


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 11, 2008)

One more thing to get de- electric grease off of your motherboard..... take the battery out, and run it through the dish waster with no soap, and no air dry....don't want it to melt.


Then let it set for a week to let the caps dry and put the battery back in.


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2008)

I will never do that, I don't care how "safe" it is.  It just almost seems "un-ethical" to me to put any type of computer hardware in a dishwasher! 

I have no experience on the matter, personally just not going to do it.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 11, 2008)

If it's good enough for the military, it's good enough for me!


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 11, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> oh im not running those volts, I just had those there for one attempt at 465 FSB.  It didnt take - obviously.  So out of desperation Im asking now, at the top of the post I put the voltages Im running ,they are much less.  Im trying something differnet now, ill let u know how it goes@



I had my rig running 450 BUS earlier for about 15min - only had a couple of benchies before I shut the system down.  Needs further stability testing.  Been trying to get my MEM to break 1600, which they just don't want to do . . . I would've gone further, but have been fighting some dodgy BIOS issues . . .

Anyhow, the settings I was running:  450 BUS, CPU vcore 1.462, multi x8, NSB 1.55, SSB 1.20

Based on how settings have been staggering out for me, I figure that to run a multi of x9, I estimate the vcore on this board to need to be somewhere between 1.52-1.56 - not 100% sure as I haven't had a chance to test that yet.

As to what to run your DRAM at - not sure what to say as I'm running DDR3 here, so my settings won't work for you.  Best bet, IMO, use the NSB to DRAM strap option, and set it at 200MHz or 333MHz, whatever would place the DRAM clock as close to or slightly above 1000MHz as possible.  You'll probably want to manually set your DRAM timings as well, to make sure that BIOS doesn't automatically set them too tight for that speed.  2.5v might be a bit excessive for your DRAM, though, try running 2.15 or 2.2, and work on finding the CPU vcore that should keep it stable, or more stable than you've been able to achieve so far.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 11, 2008)

erocker said:


> Btw, any of you with 3870's out there having OC troubles.  I apparently can mod bios' with success!  RBE is awesome!!



I might be getting a reference GeCube 3870 for my HIS, and he said his max OC (he didn't mess with voltage) was an 862 or 867 core...that sounds like that clock-limited BIOS doesn't it?

Would you be able to edit that out of it, or should I just flash with another BIOS?

BTW - I love this thread.  It's more of an educated user's help thread.  No peeps wondering why their computer won't turn on cuz it's not plugged in here


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I might be getting a reference GeCube 3870 for my HIS, and he said his max OC (he didn't mess with voltage) was an 862 or 867 core...that sounds like that clock-limited BIOS doesn't it?
> 
> Would you be able to edit that out of it, or should I just flash with another BIOS?
> 
> BTW - I love this thread.  It's more of an educated user's help thread.  No peeps wondering why their computer won't turn on cuz it's not plugged in here



Probablly needs more voltage.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 11, 2008)

Well what the hell do you think I'm gonna do to it? 

Seriously though, what was the MHz lock on that BIOS?


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2008)

The CPU PLL divider is what limitls the clock.  It can only be fixed with a newer bios.  What I can do through RBE (or anyone else for that matter) is up the voltage if the card hardware-wise supports it, and change the clock states so powerplay doesn't interfere, and up the fan speeds.


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 11, 2008)

I also have the No1 G92 GTS..please correct it.


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> I also have the No1 G92 GTS..please correct it.



Lol, I'm suprised no one noticed that for so long, including myself.  Fixed.


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 11, 2008)

and i also found this old score which is the No1 8800GT..
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=526063&postcount=2149


----------



## Wile E (Apr 11, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> and i also found this old score which is the No1 8800GT..
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=526063&postcount=2149



Damn you giorgos!!!!!! lol. No seriously, very nice score. Guess I'm gonna have to break out the h2o and VRs after all. lol.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 11, 2008)

I've managed to reach 2.5GHz on my CPU bumping my 06 score to 5066 from 5052 - I need to beat 2.52GHz in order to beat my previous max OC in my Shuttle.

Unfortunately I won't be able to upload my pictures until Sunday as I'm visiting my GF this weekend.


----------



## vega22 (Apr 11, 2008)

just noticed the new arrows that indicate the top for each card, anychance you can do the same for the cpu core? top allendale  conroe and so on?

just a thought


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 11, 2008)

marsey99 said:


> just noticed the new arrows that indicate the top for each card, anychance you can do the same for the cpu core? top allendale  conroe and so on?
> 
> just a thought



Extreme overclockers club


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 11, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Damn you giorgos!!!!!! lol. No seriously, very nice score. Guess I'm gonna have to break out the h2o and VRs after all. lol.



Get to work


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2008)

marsey99 said:


> just noticed the new arrows that indicate the top for each card, anychance you can do the same for the cpu core? top allendale  conroe and so on?
> 
> just a thought



No.


----------



## vega22 (Apr 11, 2008)

k

shame that as im the top allendale in the list


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 11, 2008)

strick94u said:


> No my bad I forgot to say it is a 7900 gt 256 but still this thing is running great the oc on the board is maxed wont boot past where its at yet runs steady and cool 24/7 dual boot xp/gos



not a bad score it is better then mine but you also have 4 more pipelines on that video card and i think 1 more vortex shader(?). If you ever run your video card @590/900 and CPU@ 2.5ghz let me know i would like to see how much of a different the GT and GS scores are.


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2008)

*Posted by Oli Ramsay*

Here's mine 







Highest OC I can get out of this card.  I get 64c under load, do you guys think I could do with better cooling?  Would I get a better OC with a better cooler do you think?  I've already done a 1.1v bios volt mod


----------



## JC316 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hehe, odd. Every score went up with getting the E8400, except 3dmark06. 06 went down 1000 points when switching from a Q6600 to an e8400. Odd.....


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2008)

JC316 said:


> Hehe, odd. Every score went up with getting the E8400, except 3dmark06. 06 went down 1000 points when switching from a Q6600 to an e8400. Odd.....



because 06 gives you a lot of bonus points for having a quad.


i may be trading my 2nd Q66 for an E8500  screw 06, the chips done 4.2Ghz compared to my measly 3.6


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 12, 2008)

now you`re talking.....good choice...


----------



## Wile E (Apr 12, 2008)

Mussels said:


> because 06 gives you a lot of bonus points for having a quad.
> 
> 
> i may be trading my 2nd Q66 for an E8500  screw 06, the chips done 4.2Ghz compared to my measly 3.6


Or just get a 9650. Mine does 4455.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Or just get a 9650. Mine does 4455.



it'd be a trade, cant get any of the quads here in aus, most 45's are just outright sold out.


I'd be trading directly with a friend... he really wants a low clocked quad, i want higher clocked regardless of cores - works well for both of us.


----------



## DOM (Apr 12, 2008)

test run on gpu 24/7 settings  and not on the benching hd


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 12, 2008)

hey erocker would you mind adding to my ATI ranked 30  3850 score that it's the 256mb version?


----------



## erocker (Apr 12, 2008)

No, because I'd have to change all of it and I want it to stay consistent.  No cards have the amount of memory listed.  Mabye for the next 3dmark.


----------



## allen337 (Apr 12, 2008)

Mussels said:


> because 06 gives you a lot of bonus points for having a quad.
> 
> 
> i may be trading my 2nd Q66 for an E8500  screw 06, the chips done 4.2Ghz compared to my measly 3.6





lol going from 2.4 to 3.6 is 1200 mhz and from 3.0 to 4.2 is 1200 mhz


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Apr 12, 2008)

*722* GB 7200GS 128MB DDR2 - E8400@ 4.5
How about these apples ---the card is vmodded and can do 700/950


----------



## erocker (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow!  Does that card suck!


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Apr 12, 2008)

don't even know if I should post in results thread


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 12, 2008)

JC316 said:


> Hehe, odd. Every score went up with getting the E8400, except 3dmark06. 06 went down 1000 points when switching from a Q6600 to an e8400. Odd.....



One of the few genuine multithredded apps.  The SM2 and SM3 should be a little higher tho with a higher clocked E8400 I would guess.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 12, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> now you`re talking.....good choice...



If I remember rightly you said you were dissapointed with the scores your 8500 were producing?


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 12, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> test run on gpu 24/7 settings  and not on the benching hd



Nice to see yours is up and running    most of mines in, had to take the kids out today so mine should be finished in the morning, just the cards to do now and the front panel headers.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 12, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> If I remember rightly you said you were dissapointed with the scores your 8500 were producing?



You're probably right! He just wants everyone back on duals for competition's sake!


----------



## DOM (Apr 12, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Nice to see yours is up and running    most of mines in, had to take the kids out today so mine should be finished in the morning, just the cards to do now and the front panel headers.


yeah im leaving in a bit





Dr. Spankenstein said:


> You're probably right! He just wants everyone back on duals for competition's sake!


well a dual at 4.5Mhz is like a Q at 3Mhz


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Apr 12, 2008)

erocker said:


> Here's mine
> Highest OC I can get out of this card.  I get 64c under load, do you guys think I could do with better cooling?  Would I get a better OC with a better cooler do you think?  I've already done a 1.1v bios volt mod



Hmm, I find that odd because on stock cooling on the stock evga version I get 720core...


----------



## erocker (Apr 12, 2008)

That's not my quote.


----------



## King Wookie (Apr 12, 2008)

Please update my score when you are able:

http://service.futuremark.com/results/showSingleResult.action?resultId=6226498&resultType=14

http://img.techpowerup.org/080412/12 apr 3D06.jpg


umm, anyone else know what o/c my e6550 is capable of?
I haven't hit max yet, but will have to wait 'till I have some free time to go for more.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 12, 2008)

That's mine lol, I've considered getting an Artic Accelero s1 and strapping a couple of 120mm fans on there to see if it aids overclocking.  But I'm quite happy with the card at those speed, plays Crysis at Ultra settings (custom config) at around 15-20fps in DX9 mode, and any other game on full settings at 1680*1050.  Not bad for only £125


----------



## erocker (Apr 12, 2008)

King Wookie said:


> Please update my score when you are able:
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/results/showSingleResult.action?resultId=6226498&resultType=14
> 
> ...



The top link goes to a login page, the bottom link is just fine, I'll have it updated tonight.


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 13, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> If I remember rightly you said you were dissapointed with the scores your 8500 were producing?



yeah only for 06..all the others need high clocks,which the QX9650 couldn`t achieve..



Dr. Spankenstein said:


> You're probably right! He just wants everyone back on duals for competition's sake!



no man...you can bench with whatever you like if it is to pass me..



DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> yeah im leaving in a bitwell a dual at 4.5Mhz is like a Q at 3Mhz



and where did you see that??


----------



## DOM (Apr 13, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> and where did you see that??


well I have to run it but a Dual at 4500Mhz scores like a Q at 3000Mhz low 4k am I right ?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 13, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> well I have to run it but a Dual at 4.5Mhz scores like a Q at 3Mhz low 4k am I right ?



i'm surprised how you can even run windows with only 4.5Mhz


----------



## Wile E (Apr 13, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i'm surprised how you can even run windows with only 4.5Mhz


I was wondering how long before somebody said something. lol.


----------



## DOM (Apr 13, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i'm surprised how you can even run windows with only 4.5Mhz



LOL if you look at CPU-Z its Mhz Not Ghz  where did Ghz come from ?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 13, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> LOL if you look at CPU-Z its Mhz Not Ghz  where did Ghz come from ?



I'll be nice, i guess you just dont know somehow...

4500MHz = 4.5GHz.
Giga is one thousand mega. megahertz, gigahertz...
seriously dont know how you dont know that, or thought abbreviating it down without changing the m/g made sense.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 13, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> LOL if you look at CPU-Z its Mhz Not Ghz  where did Ghz come from ?



Yeah, but if you look at cpuz, it's 4500Mhz, not 4.5. lol.


----------



## DOM (Apr 13, 2008)

Mussels said:


> I'll be nice, i guess you just dont know somehow...
> 
> 4500MHz = 4.5GHz.
> Giga is one thousand mega. megahertz, gigahertz...
> seriously dont know how you dont know that, or thought abbreviating it down without changing the m/g made sense.


LOL okay so when you use 4.5 you need Ghz but 4500Mhz


----------



## Mussels (Apr 13, 2008)

maybe it was just a brain fart, who knows. we all do dumb things sometimes.

Hz - one cycle per second.
Mhz - one hundred cycles per second
GHz is 1 thousand cycles

So a 4.5Ghz CPU is 4500MHz CPU


----------



## DOM (Apr 13, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, but if you look at cpuz, it's 4500Mhz, not 4.5. lol.



ha ha  you never relyed on you pm


----------



## Wile E (Apr 13, 2008)

Mussels said:


> maybe it was just a brain fart, who knows. we all do dumb things sometimes.



Eh, he's probably just too young. He prob doesn't remember the days when 320*M*B drives were the norm, and 1GB drives were huge. Never seeing the MB to GB transition, he probably never put 2 and 2 together.


----------



## DOM (Apr 13, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Eh, he's probably just too young. He prob doesn't remember the days when 320*M*B drives were the norm, and 1GB drives were huge. Never seeing the MB to GB transition, he probably never put 2 and 2 together.



:shadedshu old farts I did join May 2006  first time knowing about OCing 

anyone wanna a crying baby


----------



## Mussels (Apr 13, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Eh, he's probably just too young. He prob doesn't remember the days when 320*M*B drives were the norm, and 1GB drives were huge. Never seeing the MB to GB transition, he probably never put 2 and 2 together.



ah i remember upgrading to 32MB of ram, so i could play the extra-large maps in total annihilation...

actually i vaguely remember DOS gaming, where i needed to load the mouse driver before i could game...


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

soeey wrong topic


----------



## Wile E (Apr 13, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> :shadedshu old farts I did join May 2006  first time knowing about OCing
> 
> anyone wanna a crying baby


lol. I'll pass. Already went thru that 3 times.


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 13, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E if you are talking about 06 you are correct...but what about the others?


----------



## DOM (Apr 13, 2008)

Wile E said:


> lol. I'll pass. Already went thru that 3 times.


well letting her cry made her tired now she want to go to sleep  

well how does this look


----------



## DOM (Apr 13, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> if you are talking about 06 you are correct...but what about the others?



yeah that what sucks about 06 but unless you got ln2 and a QX9650  it doesnt matter


----------



## Wile E (Apr 13, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> well letting her cry made her tired now she want to go to sleep
> 
> well how does this look


Good, but I don't think that's stable. cpuz says you have only 3 cores. lol.


----------



## DOM (Apr 13, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Good, but I don't think that's stable. cpuz says you have only 3 cores. lol.



 brb 

Edit: LOL needed more vcore http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=344795


----------



## Bundy (Apr 13, 2008)

hi heres mine


----------



## Wile E (Apr 13, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> brb
> 
> Edit: LOL needed more vcore http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=344795



I figured that was the problem. lol. How much are you feeding it?


----------



## DOM (Apr 13, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I figured that was the problem. lol. How much are you feeding it?



right now its at 1.528v


----------



## Wile E (Apr 13, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> right now its at 1.528v



Wow. I didn't expect it to need that much. My C0 stepping QX does 4.4ishGHz on that voltage. 

It needs around 1.35V for 3.8GHz. I thought for sure your C1 would do better.


----------



## DOM (Apr 13, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Wow. I didn't expect it to need that much. My C0 stepping QX does 4.4ishGHz on that voltage.
> 
> It needs around 1.35V for 3.8GHz. I thought for sure your C1 would do better.


well its got a 8X and I just put that much to see if that would fix it going to try lower see what happens


----------



## DOM (Apr 13, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> test run on gpu 24/7 settings  and not on the benching hd


 Okay it shows I have only 2 Cores but 4 Threads but when I up the volts I get 4-4 but same score  

also Its stable with cpu-z showing 2 Cores on prime putting load on the 4 Cores  my head hurts can anyone explain this ?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 13, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Okay it shows I have only 2 Cores but 4 Threads but when I up the volts I get 4-4 but same score
> 
> also Its stable with cpu-z showing 2 Cores on prime putting load on the 4 Cores  my head hurts can anyone explain this ?



Did you happen to uninstall your old cpu in the device manager before you plopped in the quad? Or is this a fresh install?


----------



## DOM (Apr 13, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Did you happen to uninstall your old cpu in the device manager before you plopped in the quad? Or is this a fresh install?


just put it in it showed 4 cores at stock, and you saw the 3 cores would that mess with things ?

can I uninstall them right now ?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 13, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> just put it in it showed 4 cores at stock, and you saw the 3 cores would that mess with things ?
> 
> can I uninstall them right now ?



Yeah, just go to the device manager, uninstall all the cpus shown, and then reboot.


----------



## DOM (Apr 13, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, just go to the device manager, uninstall all the cpus shown, and then reboot.


well it shows all 4 but cpu-z still shows only 2 cores and 4 threads  going to prime again and go to bed


----------



## Mussels (Apr 13, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> well it shows all 4 but cpu-z still shows only 2 cores and 4 threads  going to prime again and go to bed



i recall seeing in a vista tweak thread here on TPU there was a method to lock windows to only see/use certain amounts of cores and people claiming it sped a few things up setting it manually - you wouldnt have done that, would you? (setting was in msconfig)


----------



## Wile E (Apr 13, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i recall seeing in a vista tweak thread here on TPU there was a method to lock windows to only see/use certain amounts of cores and people claiming it sped a few things up setting it manually - you wouldnt have done that, would you? (setting was in msconfig)



That's the /numproc=x switch in the boot.ini on XP. Don't know about Vista tho.


----------



## DOM (Apr 13, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i recall seeing in a vista tweak thread here on TPU there was a method to lock windows to only see/use certain amounts of cores and people claiming it sped a few things up setting it manually - you wouldnt have done that, would you? (setting was in msconfig)



I know what your talking about, but it does it on its own I was at 475X8 and only had 3 Cores upped the volts and had 4, but the funny thing is I get the same scores in 3DM06  CPU test


----------



## Mussels (Apr 13, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> I know what your talking about, but it does it on its own I was at 475X8 and only had 3 Cores upped the volts and had 4, but the funny thing is I get the same scores in 3DM06  CPU test



do all four cores show up in task manager in the processes tab? it really does seem weird.


----------



## DOM (Apr 13, 2008)

Mussels said:


> do all four cores show up in task manager in the processes tab? it really does seem weird.



yeah there all there, and it passed 5 1/2Hrs of prime


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 13, 2008)

I have a 7900GS( i know need upgrade) i get about 5200 @590/850 how can i get the core higher? I set it to 600mhz and the system hangs.I have flashed the BIOS and raised the delta clock to 35.Temp underload is 64c idle is 45c the cooler is stock and has been lapped and thermal paste been replaced with AS5

EDIT: i forgot that i have ran the v-ram up to 1020mhz and got about 5300.The v-ram is running 2.2v


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2008)

Probablly needs more voltage going to the core.  You could try adding some to the bios, but a hard mod is probablly what's needed.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 13, 2008)

erocker said:


> Probablly needs more voltage going to the core.  You could try adding some to the bios, but a hard mod is probablly what's needed.



already added voltage in the bios did no good.i have had 2 7900GS (both EVGA) and both of them have hang at 600mhz wtf:


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2008)

That is thier limit with any kind of software voltage increase, hence why you need to find a good hardmod.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 13, 2008)

erocker said:


> That is thier limit with any kind of software voltage increase, hence why you need to find a good hardmod.



why would both of the cards hang at 600mhz?


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2008)

That's exactly where they are voltage limited in the bios.  Or there is some sort of "clock-lock" written into the bios.  A part of the "clock-lock" itself could be limiting the voltage once the card(s) reach 600mhz.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 13, 2008)

erocker said:


> That's exactly where they are voltage limited in the bios.  Or there is some sort of "clock-lock" written into the bios.  A part of the "clock-lock" itself could be limiting the voltage once the card(s) reach 600mhz.



thanks  is there anyway to get the "clock-lock" off of it without a hardmod?


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2008)

Unless there is a bios out there where people have had luck with it, I don't think so.  Good luck!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 13, 2008)

erocker said:


> Unless there is a bios out there where people have had luck with it, I don't think so.



i am going to spend sometime on google tonight when i get home... Maybe i can find one.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 13, 2008)

do you know what other brands BIOS i can use? My video card is EVGA


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 13, 2008)

You can use ANY vendor's BIOS provided that it is the same core and memory type/amount. You just have to use the -f switch for force the flash.

I do it from a DOS window. Change directory to where you have your atiwinflash .exe make sure your BIOS file is in that folder as well. Then type atiwinflash -f -p "zero" "BIOSname".bin and wait for the flash to complete. For the above command remove the quotes and use the numeral zero for a card in the fist slot or change to a 1 for a card in the second slot.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 13, 2008)

Not that anyone cares, but I've managed to reach *5082* with my CPU at 2.56GHz, & GFX still at stock. Hopefully I'll be able to hit 2.6GHz without any issues. My personal best before has now been broken by 4MHz.

*UPDATE:* I've just increased myself to 2.6GHz and how annoying is this... I'm 3 marks off 5100 how annoying is that?! :lol:





I would push it further now, but my GF is getting annoyed at the fact I keep logging on and off. Women, gotta love 'em! 

XD


----------



## strick94u (Apr 14, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Not that anyone cares, but I've managed to reach *5082* with my CPU at 2.56GHz, & GFX still at stock. Hopefully I'll be able to hit 2.6GHz without any issues. My personal best before has now been broken by 4MHz.
> 
> *UPDATE:* I've just increased myself to 2.6GHz and how annoying is this... I'm 3 marks off 5100 how annoying is that?! :lol:
> 
> ...


I care dude great job beside we tend to forget that that score is mid to good and can play many new games just fine and my 5200/7900 kicked its ass 

J/K great score for a great pc


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 14, 2008)

I have flashed my BIOS to a BFG and it did no good  so it looks like i am going to have to do a volt mod on the GPU.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 14, 2008)

Yeah, there is no BIOS flash/mod that will give more than 1.32V, IIRC.

Nothing wrong with doing a hardmod!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 14, 2008)

strick94u said:


> I care dude great job beside we tend to forget that that score is mid to good and can play many new games just fine and my 5200/7900 kicked its ass
> 
> J/K great score for a great pc



Cheers buddy!

I'm going to rerun it now to see if I can get over 5100...


----------



## erocker (Apr 14, 2008)

I have a quick question.  Last night I took my cards out to take some photos, I may have swapped the cards when putting them back in.  Having some random crashes (2d and 3d mode), they are identical cards but could it be the cause?


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 14, 2008)

Did you have them OC'd via CCC by any chance? Were they pencil-modded?


----------



## erocker (Apr 14, 2008)

No, crosfire wasn't enabled either, I'm just going to swap them around and see if it helps.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 14, 2008)

That's unlucky erocker, it might have upset something yeah, but it shouldn't have.

An update on my progress, at 2.65GHz (CPU) my score is now *5121*. Just need to get 32 marks to get into 89th place. 

\m/

*UPDATE:* I've managed to get *5146 *when my CPU is at 2.7GHz - still not enough to beat Formula350, 7 bloody marks off.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 14, 2008)

I'll be interested to know how this works out!

I had a similar issue then I discovered that the second card was holding onto an old overclocked setting. It didn't reflect it in CCC when I checked second card via the drop-down in Overdive.
On a hunch (and the temp of the air coming from the back of card 2), I went to Display Properties, made Monitor 2 Primary, disabled Monitor 1, moved DVI cable to second card and THERE WAS THE OC STUCK @ 1010!!! 
I had clicked "Default" for both cards and cranked down my volt mod, so I couldn't figure out why it was tanking.

For any of you 2900 owners, this may sound familliar as the process to OC a 2900 series Crossfire when the first came out...

...I'll stop boring everyone now.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 14, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I have flashed my BIOS to a BFG and it did no good  so it looks like i am going to have to do a volt mod on the GPU.



i got an update... I got 610mnhz stable now... Before i only could get 590mhz stable so flashing the BIOS helped some.20mhz is better then nothing.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 14, 2008)

EROCKER

Wheres that QUAD???

I thought you were gonna get a quad and beat my 3dmark??


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 15, 2008)

*Moved...*

That 9800GTX is getting fairly close to my old 8800GTS score   Nice!


----------



## g30rg1e (Apr 15, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> That 9800GTX is getting fairly close to my old 8800GTS score   Nice!



cheeky  need some more overclock on the cpu but its not happening right now  theres always tomorrow


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 15, 2008)

g30rg1e said:


> cheeky  need some more overclock on the cpu but its not happening right now  theres always tomorrow



No our CPU's were at exactly the same speed, so it's GPU power that won the day..........17,211 points.....8800GTS FTW!!!!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 15, 2008)

Just my luck!

After reaching 2.72GHz on my CPU and doing the usual 3 runs of 3DMark06, I get *5152* just *ONE* mark behind Formula350's score. SODs law huh?!

Maybe at 2.73GHz I'll get 5154 or something annoying.  I'll get there, slowly but surely!


----------



## g30rg1e (Apr 15, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> No our CPU's were at exactly the same speed, so it's GPU power that won the day..........17,211 points.....8800GTS FTW!!!!




nah your cpu was at 3.8 mine was 3.6....... and when i find that extra 200mhz you'll be in trouble............. possibly 


sorry for replying in the wrong thread tatty engaged me in conversation so its all his fault, he is old enough to know better  weve been moved now


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 15, 2008)

g30rg1e said:


> nah your cpu was at 3.8 mine was 3.6....... and when i find that extra 200mhz you'll be in trouble............. possibly
> 
> 
> sorry for replying in the wrong thread tatty engaged me in conversation so its all his fault, he is old enough to know better  weve been moved now



Yes my fault...sorry erocker, I'll try hard to do better next time  and sorry, it must be me eyesight, I thought you were at 3.8gig, in that case you may just get there!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 15, 2008)

Well I've done it, I've beaten Formula350's 5153 score by 3 marks - muhahahaha!

I'll keep going until my rig finally craps out and I can't clock my CPU any higher before I post my final 3DMark06 score for my stock clocked card. 

^^





Right who's next on the list, in 88th place? Can't remember their username, just their score of 5200 - let's see if I can get there.


----------



## DOM (Apr 15, 2008)

InnocentCriminal you going to OC the card


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 15, 2008)

If I can yesh!

Before my reformat I couldn't use ATiTool or CCC - so this time I'll try RivaTuner or TrayTools which ever one works really. I also need to give the card a good clean, it's a bit dusty. The stock fan is just so bleedin' awkward to clean.

I'm trying to see how far I can get with only my CPU first though.


----------



## DOM (Apr 15, 2008)

your on Microsoft Windows MCE 2005


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 15, 2008)

Dead in the water it looks like.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 15, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> your on Microsoft Windows MCE 2005




It's no problem. It's only XP Pro + Media Center stuff tacked on.

@ Damulta,

Uuurrffff!


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 15, 2008)

DaMulta;

Dead in the water it looks like.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> WTF?


----------



## erocker (Apr 15, 2008)

It looks like you used MSPaint to make thos artifacts they're so bad!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 16, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> your on Microsoft Windows MCE 2005



Yeah, what's wrong with that?

Update time!

I think this is the best I'll get out of my CPU *and* GFX with dusty old stock cooling...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 16, 2008)

here's a rough TRI FIRE score....

will i be able to gain 2k points from this score?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 16, 2008)

62, DaMulta - Palit 8800GT @ 800/900 - 12230 - A64 X2 6400+ @ 3500.2Mhz - 250FSB

8, giorgos th. - nVidia 8800GT @ 802/1026- 17045 - Q6600 @ 4081Mhz - 452FSB <-- Highest 8800GT


LOL


----------



## erocker (Apr 16, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> here's a rough TRI FIRE score....
> 
> will i be able to gain 2k points from this score?



Overclock as much as you can where you can.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 16, 2008)

im loving it!

it does seem kinda low for what i have though....


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 16, 2008)

Have your tried CCC for the X2 and Riva for the single?

The other technique is to set the OC for the card your display is plugged into then go to Display properties and switch to the display adapter to the other card to be Primary. Then uncheck "extend desktop", screen with blank, quickly move cable to second card. Then OC second card, reverse Displays as above, move cable back to original card.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 16, 2008)

it seems that overclocking either card causes a fault in 3dmark06. any ideas?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 16, 2008)

What are you overclocking them with?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 16, 2008)

the only thing that ACTUALLY WORKS on my computer is AMDGPUclocktool.

EDIT: off topic.... did anyone notice that GPU-z STILL doesnt detect crossfire even though it's OBVIOUSLY enabled?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 16, 2008)

Well I had to do this with my 2900

I had to flash the bios for voltage in 3dmode/ then use amdgpu to overclock.

I wonder if you need to do the crossfire fix for it Hmmmm.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 16, 2008)

Try this.....Don't know if you have to but it's worth a try.


I do think that you will have to flash higher voltage into them unless ATi tool will do it for you.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 16, 2008)

AphexDream's back in the game!

Here is what I got with stock settings. Also for some reason GPUz detects the wrong clocks and as CrossFire Disabled?? Is this just me?


----------



## DOM (Apr 16, 2008)

lil something before I use my other HD and when I get my new mem and oc the card more


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 16, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> lil something before I use my other HD and when I get my new mem and oc the card more




GACK!

You keep on amazing me, DOM!!

Maybe we can find a direct corelation between fatherhood and increasing 3DM06 scores...


----------



## Wile E (Apr 16, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> GACK!
> 
> You keep on amazing me, DOM!!
> 
> Maybe we can find a direct corelation between fatherhood and increasing 3DM06 scores...



I have 3 kids. Perhaps you are on to something?


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 16, 2008)

Ah, I got some poeples feelin' me!!!

Make dem babies, fellas!!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 16, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I have 3 kids. Perhaps you are on to something?



i have no children. stuck at 14k on both rigs.

Plz send me children and a few x2's or GX2's.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 16, 2008)

I have a card alive again!!!

Now for some single card runs!!!







anyone happen to have a iso of a bootable dos flash disc?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 16, 2008)

psst you have doms email (and a few others) visible - might want to edit that.


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 16, 2008)

Everytime i run 3dmark 06 it crashes half way in it. anybody got any ideas? system is current under specs


----------



## DOM (Apr 16, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> Everytime i run 3dmark 06 it crashes half way in it. anybody got any ideas? system is current under specs



same speeds 3.6GHz cpu 850/1200 gpus ?


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 16, 2008)

3.72 and 837/1188


----------



## DOM (Apr 16, 2008)

what test does it stop at ?


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 16, 2008)

first time it failed at the second one, then 2nd run last one.  

it doesn't give a error message. just freezes. the program is latest with all updates


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 16, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> first time it failed at the second one, then 2nd run last one.
> 
> it doesn't give a error message. just freezes. the program is latest with all updates



Have you updated with the latest futuremark patch?


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 16, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> the program is latest with all updates



yes


----------



## DOM (Apr 16, 2008)

would it make it on lower gpu clocks ?


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 16, 2008)

I don't know. i haven't tried.


----------



## DOM (Apr 16, 2008)

cuz if it stops on the gpu test

its more then likely the oc it to much 

has happened to me alot


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 16, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> cuz if it stops on the gpu test
> 
> its more then likely the oc it to much
> 
> has happened to me alot



Yup, could be temps, seems we have all had these frustrations!  It might just need a tiny more voltage if temps are OK.


----------



## erocker (Apr 16, 2008)

Just stuck my quad in.  Brought it up to 3.4ghz, cards at "stock".


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 16, 2008)

i guess that means you got it?

i have a NIB maximus ready to ship if anyone wants it.


----------



## erocker (Apr 17, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> first time it failed at the second one, then 2nd run last one.
> 
> it doesn't give a error message. just freezes. the program is latest with all updates



I think you may need to underclock your core a bit.


----------



## erocker (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow!  Exact same settings only using 8.4's instead of 8.2's!  The best part... All it took was a simple uninstall of the old drivers, and a install of the new.  No having to take out any cards or anything.  Looks like AMD has got it right!!!

*Btw, the other score with 8.2's is a few posts up!  Use 8.4's!!


----------



## hat (Apr 17, 2008)

241 3DMARKS and you act like it's the greatest thing in the world.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 17, 2008)

so i wont have to MUCK around this time installing the uninstalling/reinstalling drivers?

this weekend...
e8500 on water
MAX -> rampage board
3870x2 + 3870


----------



## erocker (Apr 17, 2008)

hat said:


> 241 3DMARKS and you act like it's the greatest thing in the world.



Lol, Yes, it is!  I really wasn't referring to the score, though it helps.  The thing that is great is not having to go about the old procedure of trying to get crossfire to work.  These drivers work the way they should.

Btw, your avatar is awesome!!




fitseries3 said:


> so i wont have to MUCK around this time installing the uninstalling/reinstalling drivers?



No sir!  Just install and enjoy!


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 17, 2008)

erocker said:


> Wow!  Exact same settings only using 8.4's instead of 8.2's!  The best part... All it took was a simple uninstall of the old drivers, and a install of the new.  No having to take out any cards or anything.  Looks like AMD has got it right!!!
> 
> *Btw, the other score with 8.2's is a few posts up!  Use 8.4's!!



Oh My God this is gonna save me soooo much time!!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 17, 2008)

maybe higher scores? 21k not the best this setup can do? just install over the 8.3's?


----------



## erocker (Apr 17, 2008)

Never install video drivers over the old ones.  What I do is go into the control panel and uninstall there.  Don't restart, then go and delete the ATi "support" folder on you system drive (if that's where it's saved).  Then,  Start ->Run ->type: regedit.  Under HKEY_CURRENT_USER and HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE look in the folders named "Software" and delete any ATi folders there.  Then restart.  Install new drivers.


----------



## erocker (Apr 17, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


>



I sooo can't read this.  Please use TPU's image hosting because I'm sick of the popups.  Also post a a resolution I can read.  Thanks.


----------



## erocker (Apr 17, 2008)

bundyrum&coke said:


> hi heres mine



How am I supposed to know what video cards you are using.

Post failed.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 17, 2008)

erocker said:


> Never install video drivers over the old ones.  What I do is go into the control panel and uninstall there.  Don't restart, then go and delete the ATi "support" folder on you system drive (if that's where it's saved).  Then,  Start ->Run ->type: regedit.  Under HKEY_CURRENT_USER and HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE look in the folders named "Software" and delete any ATi folders there.  Then restart.  Install new drivers.



I just updated to the new drivers, 

I uninstalled all the drivers with the auto uninstall in the add/remove
Then I restarted with no graphics drivers
downloaded and installed 8.4, restarted, perfect!

I ran my 24/7 clocks in a run, and Im pretty excited!


----------



## erocker (Apr 17, 2008)

Do you really need that many volts for your processor?  Seems a bit high!


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 17, 2008)

how do i edit the fan speed? i got rbe and so far i understand it but the fan speed idk


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 17, 2008)

erocker said:


> Do you really need that many volts for your processor?  Seems a bit high!



no, Im down to 1.552 right now and its staying stable.  I was just getting pissed, I couldnt figure out if it was voltage or just the max of the proc.  So when I went back down to 3.8 I ran 1.65 just to start.  Im down to 1.552, and as long as it stays stable tonight, Ill try to go down more.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 17, 2008)

Before I do this, when you turn off intel cores does that mean less heat?

Is the chip still getting all the voltage that it was getting?


----------



## erocker (Apr 17, 2008)

I should be at 20K in a few days, I only got this quad a few hours ago.


----------



## erocker (Apr 17, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> how do i edit the fan speed? i got rbe and so far i understand it but the fan speed idk



Set the Hysterisis% to 0, Tmin C to 10, Tmax at 100 is fine, and Duty Cycle min% to 100.  that's for 100% fan.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 17, 2008)

changed my hardware around - GT is quieter, thus its in the media PC. GTX gets the higher res screen, too.

Sig system (not mini rig)






Its somewhat funny to see my GT and GTX match speeds, considering the physical differences (GT is passive cooled, shorter, cooler, less power, only needs one PCI-E connector... takes less room)


----------



## erocker (Apr 17, 2008)

Mussels said:


> Its somewhat funny to see my GT and GTX match speeds, considering the physical differences (GT is passive cooled, shorter, cooler, less power, only needs one PCI-E connector... takes less room)



I love advancements in technology!


----------



## erocker (Apr 17, 2008)

Bios for Sneekypete!  I hope this works well for you.  Check out the fan settings in RBE to make sure they look ok.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 17, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Before I do this, when you turn off intel cores does that mean less heat?
> 
> Is the chip still getting all the voltage that it was getting?



It's less heat under load. The chip still gets the voltage, but the disabled cores do zero work, thus produce no extra heat under load.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 17, 2008)

erocker said:


> I should be at 20K in a few days, I only got this quad a few hours ago.



dude that's an amazing Q66 if you getting 3.8 even '06 stable at that voltage...what's your BIOS vcore?


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 17, 2008)

kick up the ram clock and try cas5, I bet it'll increase your score


----------



## Titus (Apr 17, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> kick up the ram clock and try cas5, I bet it'll increase your score



Thanks ... but my P35 chipset doesn't allow me slowing RAM ratio ( 1:1 is my slowest ratio ).
Faster ratio bring my RAM speed to almost 1100 MHz. I doubt my RAM could run stable at this frequency :shadedshu
I wanted to try 900/920 mem clock or faster ( @ 5/5/5/15 ) but i'm FSB locked by my standard P35 MoBo ( 445 max )  
But i think it's not too bad for a 8800 GS


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 17, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Before I do this, when you turn off intel cores does that mean less heat?
> 
> Is the chip still getting all the voltage that it was getting?



yes and Yes, I have done it many times, go down to one core and see her fly!!!  I got 4.5gig out of an E6850 on just the one core


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 17, 2008)

So if it's still getting voltage can you fry a core easier if it's not working?


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 17, 2008)

erocker said:


> Bios for Sneekypete!  I hope this works well for you.  Check out the fan settings in RBE to make sure they look ok.



Hey Erocker....the voltages set in RBE are from stock on up correct.

I sorta have a delemma that my card defaults core voltage @ 1.40V, So I guess I should set that as well!?!


----------



## erocker (Apr 17, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> dude that's an amazing Q66 if you getting 3.8 even '06 stable at that voltage...what's your BIOS vcore?



In the bios with lineload callibratoin on, I set the vcore four settings above 1.464.  I think just one bump down from 1.5v and the NB is set at 1.51.



sneekypeet said:


> Hey Erocker....the voltages set in RBE are from stock on up correct.
> 
> I sorta have a delemma that my card defaults core voltage @ 1.40V, So I guess I should set that as well!?!



1.4V?  Hmmm. I haven't seen that before!  So with your stock bios that's what it reads?  Can you upload it?  My cards are at 1.3v and I'm starting to find out I can't OC them too much over what I have them flashed @ 850/1190.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 17, 2008)

View attachment RV670.zip

stock bios shows 1.327V, but when Powerplay kicks in my DMM reads 1.4V to the core. I took this info to w1zzard and he was unsure why it worked that way.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 17, 2008)

willl the 64bix version of 3dm06 run any better or have any performance difference?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 17, 2008)

Interesting question there, hmmm... might be worth putting to the test. I would have thought it'd give you a better mark but I don't know how they've written the code.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 17, 2008)

This unbelievable. I have flashed my X2 correctly both Cores working at 880/1000 and I get the same score in 3DMark06 as I did with it using Stock Speeds!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT IS GOING ON!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 17, 2008)

up your PCI-e freq. to 107mhz.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 17, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> So if it's still getting voltage can you fry a core easier if it's not working?



Well i didnt, Iwith my old E6850, I disabled one of the 2 cores (not good to disable both! ) although you cant do that on the 790i......you could on the x38 DQ6 and I put 1.7V thru her to get the 4.5gig on air!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 18, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> up your PCI-e freq. to 107mhz.



Its at 105, but if 107 will do the trick then ok. How would this help exactly?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 18, 2008)

it allows for more bandwidth to and from the card.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 18, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> it allows for more bandwidth to and from the card.



Ah ok.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 18, 2008)

I have the 2900 installed

I wonder what she can do with the new intel prog


----------



## erocker (Apr 18, 2008)

Finally!  I got my card to work again!   Thank you SneekyPete, CrackerJack, and Dr. Spankenstien for your help.  This was rough!  So DOS didn't recognize the drivers for my DVD Rom, my USB stick is useless, so...  I went to work and "borrowed a floppy drive" out of my work computer.  I have a stack of about fifteen old floppy disks and it took 12disks before I found one that could actually work (to use atiflash).  Some wouldn't format, some would but not copy files, and a couple went smoothly up untill I get to the DOS command prompt, type in the command and then it decides to give me errors.  Well, disk 12 was the charm, and it worked flawlessly!  Card is flashed back to normal, drivers re-installed, and crossfire is enabled once more.  Thanks again for all of your help!


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 18, 2008)

erocker said:


> Finally!  I got my card to work again!   Thank you SneekyPete, CrackerJack, and Dr. Spankenstien for your help.  This was rough!  So DOS didn't recognize the drivers for my DVD Rom, my USB stick is useless, so...  I went to work and "borrowed a floppy drive" out of my work computer.  I have a stack of about fifteen old floppy disks and it took 12disks before I found one that could actually work (to use atiflash).  Some wouldn't format, some would but not copy files, and a couple went smoothly up untill I get to the DOS command prompt, type in the command and then it decides to give me errors.  Well, disk 12 was the charm, and it worked flawlessly!  Card is flashed back to normal, drivers re-installed, and crossfire is enabled once more.  Thanks again for all of your help!



good to hear you got after going


----------



## Wile E (Apr 18, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Well i didnt, Iwith my old E6850, I disabled one of the 2 cores (not good to disable both! ) although you cant do that on the 790i......you could on the x38 DQ6 and I put 1.7V thru her to get the 4.5gig on air!



Might not be able to disable it in bios, but you can just add the /numproc=_x_ switch to your boot.ini


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 18, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Might not be able to disable it in bios, but you can just add the /numproc=_x_ switch to your boot.ini



Yep but it's not quite the same, you still  have to load the OS to get there.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 18, 2008)

erocker said:


> I sooo can't read this.  Please use TPU's image hosting because I'm sick of the popups.  Also post a a resolution I can read.  Thanks.



sorry about that. BTW the TPU image hosting didn't work so i used photbucket like i do most of the time... Is this any better?






BTW my card isn't a BFG it is an EVGA
(bios flash)


----------



## erocker (Apr 18, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> sorry about that. BTW the TPU image hosting didn't work so i used photbucket like i do most of the time... Is this any better?
> BTW my card isn't a BFG it is an EVGA
> (bios flash)



Much better!  I'll copy it over to the official forum.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 18, 2008)

erocker said:


> Much better!  I'll copy it over to the official forum.



thanks


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 19, 2008)

ok.. 12304 in 3dm06. does that sounds low with this hardware.....

E8500 @ 4.0ghz
2x1gig ballistix tracers @ 4-4-4-12 @ 1012mhz
3870 @ 840/1170

and how do i get this 3870 bios unlocked? i cant OC the mem.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 19, 2008)

Flash your card with the HD3870OC bios from this post.

It'll give you 1500MHz on core and 1800 mem.


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> ok.. 12304 in 3dm06. does that sounds low with this hardware.....
> 
> E8500 @ 4.0ghz
> 2x1gig ballistix tracers @ 4-4-4-12 @ 1012mhz
> ...



to me it seems atlittle low, with my system i've gotten up to 11,428. And you got a 800mhz gain, higher ram speed and better video card. But your clock speeds are about the same as mine OC.


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 19, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Flash your card with the HD3870OC bios from this post.
> 
> It'll give you 1500MHz on core and 1800 mem.



WOW, that's a BIG jump. I still wish i got a 3870 now.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 19, 2008)

I'll clarify: the sliders in CCC will have a range up to 1500MHz Core and 1800 Mem.

The caveat is with stock volts, you'll most likely only get to 870 core stable. If that...


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> ok.. 12304 in 3dm06. does that sounds low with this hardware.....
> 
> E8500 @ 4.0ghz
> 2x1gig ballistix tracers @ 4-4-4-12 @ 1012mhz
> 3870 @ 840/1170



Funny you should bring this up. Just today I used 3.6GHz E6600 and 1GHz GPU 1280 Mem and got almost 13K. Comparo. 
I think the card's performance drops when the right volt/speed ratio isn't met. I'm still trying to determine what that ratio is.




			
				fitseries3 said:
			
		

> and how do i get this 3870 bios unlocked? i cant OC the mem.



Doesn't make a noticeable difference until you really get the core speed up there, plus it just adds more heat to an already sensitive IC.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 19, 2008)

how do i fix this problem? it's NOT the CPU at all. im getting 4000+ points on the CPU score with the E8500 at only 4ghz.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 19, 2008)

Were you trying to say that there was no provision for higher memory clocks or that was your highest stable? What about GPU? How did you come to 840?

Maybe someone could offer up a modded BIOS that has the max voltages for 3D mode (1.36, IIRC). erocker should have a few laying around.

Otherwise it's either pencil or solder...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 19, 2008)

memspeed on the 3870 is locked at 1170 and cant be moved at all. GPU speed is locked from 800-870.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 19, 2008)

It's gonna take a flash. 

I'm a little shocked that it won't allow a mem speed change.

Is this one of those MSI OC editions?

It's unfortunate you aren't seeing the results that others are with these latest ATI products.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 19, 2008)

it's a visiontek. 

can someone explain in detail how to flash the card?


----------



## DOM (Apr 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> ok.. 12304 in 3dm06. does that sounds low with this hardware.....
> 
> E8500 @ 4.0ghz
> 2x1gig ballistix tracers @ 4-4-4-12 @ 1012mhz
> ...


look at this guy score

Processor: Core 2 E8400 (3.0Gh... @ 4500mhz  
 Videocard: Radeon HD 3870 @ 910/1130mhz 
 Memory: 2048MB DDR2 PC8500 @ 500mhz CL4.0 4-4-4


FIXED LINK


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 19, 2008)

i see nothing.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 19, 2008)

Would you want to go the boot to DOS via a bootable disc, flash from Windows or via the command prompt?

I think it's a pain to go through a bootable disc, so I just open a command prompt.

You'll DL atiwinflash from here. Run the .exe and do a "save" of your current (sh*t BIOS, just in case).
Unzip the BIOS I linked above to the atiwinflash folder.
In the command prompt, use the "cd" command to point to the atiwinflash directory. This is much easier if you move the whole folder to the root of C:. It should look look this:

C:\Documents and Settings>cd c:\atiwinflash <Enter>

C:\atiwinflash

Then you enter the command atiwinflash -f -p 0 HD3870OC.bin <Enter>

Wait for window to appear with status of flash.

"...to the moon, Alice!"


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 19, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> look at this guy score
> 
> Processor: Core 2 E8400 (3.0Gh... @ 4500mhz
> Videocard: Radeon HD 3870 @ 910/1130mhz
> ...




Shame on elDonko, he's much better than that! WTF!?! That score sucks!
Like I said, I almost cleared 13K with 3.6GHz CPU 1200DDR2 1GHz GPU 1250 VMem

*edit*

Forgive me for being a double-postin' fool today! I'm just excited to help!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 19, 2008)

why the hell am i only getting 12k with the e8500 @ 4ghz?


----------



## DOM (Apr 19, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Shame on elDonko, he's much better than that! WTF!?! That score sucks!
> Like I said, I almost cleared 13K with 3.6GHz CPU 1200DDR2 1GHz GPU 1250 VMem
> 
> *edit*
> ...


wanna help give me one of your cards


----------



## DOM (Apr 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> why the hell am i only getting 12k with the e8500 @ 4ghz?



cuz its a dual core a Q at 3GHz is like your dual at 4.5GHz


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 19, 2008)

'Tis a mystery...

Either that card is teh suck or it's not getting enough volts via the stock BIOS.

You're move.

@DOM,

He's still clearing 4k CPUMarks though, beats my score by almost 900 marks and I still got 13K. Without a compare I can only assume it is his SM 3.0 marks that are suffering.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 19, 2008)

this e8500 is GOING TO hit 5ghz for sure. 

i got RBE and winflash. 

is there anything special i have to do in vista to get winflash to run?

how do i fix my x2?


----------



## DOM (Apr 19, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> 'Tis a mystery...
> 
> Either that card is teh suck or it's not getting enough volts via the stock BIOS.
> 
> ...


oh LOL your jusy running one card also ?

what about the cat ver ? and OS

and your at 1GHz core  thats why


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 19, 2008)

Fit check this scores,
http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=697136

and the highest i found
http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=720385

these are both water cooled, so i say you scores since you haven't overclock


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 19, 2008)

Wasn't aware of the Vista thang. You could try to Run as Administrator or Properties>compatability>SP2.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 19, 2008)

eh... i have vista64 so i'll have to disable driver signing thingy before boot.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 19, 2008)

Always making things difficult, eh?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 19, 2008)

better in the long run man.

now someone clear up how to flash the 3870x2.


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> better in the long run man.
> 
> now someone clear up how to flash the 3870x2.



pretty much the same way, winflash -p biosname.bin

-p <NUM> <FILE> Write BIOS to image <FILE> to all approriate adapters

or

just -p 0 biosname.bin
      -p 1 biosname.bin


----------



## erocker (Apr 19, 2008)

@ Fitseries... You have a normal score for 4ghz.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 19, 2008)

Don't you love it when people block what res they ran 06 in....


----------



## erocker (Apr 19, 2008)

Was that at me??


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 19, 2008)

No.....


----------



## erocker (Apr 19, 2008)

Lol, usually you can tell just by looking at the hardware and the score.  I was just jokin around in post above...  When people say they have some vmodded card(s) with no proof and post without res., then it's a little fishy.  The compilation doesn't lie!


----------



## erocker (Apr 19, 2008)

I think I have my 24/7 settings locked in.  Anyone think the voltage may be too low?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2008)

lol wtf is wrong with this pic

check the area in the red box






in fact i'm seeing it in a few screenshots here... is it just my system screwing up? firefox perhaps?


----------



## erocker (Apr 19, 2008)

Yeah, some versions of 3dmark06 do that for some reason...  The pic I just posted is missing "SM2.0"!


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Apr 19, 2008)

yes it is common it does it to me on various installs too... also think you can see in one of my pics most likely


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 19, 2008)

so what do i need to change in my 3870x2's bios'eseseses?

sorry for being so dumb. i've only flashed my 8800gtx's with the ACS3 bios.

do i need to do the volt/pencil mod on my 3870?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> so what do i need to change in my 3870x2's bios'eseseses?
> 
> sorry for being so dumb. i've only flashed my 8800gtx's with the ACS3 bios.
> 
> do i need to do the volt/pencil mod on my 3870?



whats this bios you speak of for GTX's?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 19, 2008)

i had flashed my 3 GTX's with my ACS3's bios modded to 760/2300 with more voltage.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 19, 2008)

I was waiting for you to come back.

AphexDreamer has flashed his 3870X2. Using atiwinflash has just changed the command line. Here is his modded BIOS. Go ahead and open it with RBE and see if there is anything you'd like different.

atiwinflash -f -p 0(for 1st core) "newBIOS".bin and atiwinflash -f -p 1(for second core) "newBIOS".bin.

You'll want to do this with ONLY the X2 in the comp.

Then the single card is the same. atiwinflash -f -p 0 "newBIOS".bin

You mght want to consider a pencil mod at lest if you want to get over 870 stable.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i had flashed my 3 GTX's with my ACS3's bios modded to 760/2300 with more voltage.



is it the same as modding the GT's bios? i'm quite interested, as i'd like to do this to my GTX (without raising the clocks just yet)


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 19, 2008)

My latest test of the X38 board:







Comparo.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 19, 2008)

Mussels said:


> is it the same as modding the GT's bios? i'm quite interested, as i'd like to do this to my GTX (without raising the clocks just yet)



similar yes. gt's bios is a bit different.


----------



## erocker (Apr 19, 2008)

fitseries, get ATiWinflash and save your current bios.  Put the bios in a .zip and post it.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 19, 2008)

Night fellers.

Hope you get that flash situated, fit!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 19, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Night fellers.
> 
> Hope you get that flash situated, fit!



dr. spank.... this is that e8500 man. the asshole wants me to send it back to him though. i guess he wasnt supposed to sell it. i havent decided whether or not to send it back though. i'm looking for another one though.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 19, 2008)

as you requested......


----------



## erocker (Apr 19, 2008)

Not much I can do to it.  No fan settings at all.  Have you tried this? http://www.visiontek.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=3837&sid=9275c92aa8465f2edd7e5c620b8729a0


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2008)

well i managed this  unsure how stable it is, will see.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 19, 2008)

First boot of baby Wolfdale E8200, just got this to play with as it will take the Yorkie 3 weeks to arrive, looking promising so far, just guessed all the settings on this new board, no tweaks


----------



## erocker (Apr 19, 2008)

That's the highest clocked E8200 I think I've seen!  Wow!


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 20, 2008)

erocker said:


> That's the highest clocked E8200 I think I've seen!  Wow!



Really?....watch this space....more to come.......hopefully


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 20, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Really?....watch this space....more to come.......hopefully



Are you having any of the heat issues with the 8200 that were reported with the 8400's at that voltage? Seems not to be so , as you are still pushing it faster.

Off topic....nice to see the monkey avatar has returned!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 20, 2008)

here.....


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 20, 2008)

Yay!

NOW FURTHER!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 20, 2008)

ok... got it...


----------



## DOM (Apr 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> ok... got it...


 you need .1 more


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 20, 2008)

hey... it fluctuates man.

here....

+1


----------



## DOM (Apr 20, 2008)

I know it should be 4.5GHz cuz the bus is 500 

just messing with you


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> hey... it fluctuates man.
> 
> here....
> 
> +1



more.
MORE.
MOOOOOOREEEE!

i want 550 FSB


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Apr 20, 2008)

my EVGA 790i ULTRA just sh!ted out on me


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 20, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Are you having any of the heat issues with the 8200 that were reported with the 8400's at that voltage? Seems not to be so , as you are still pushing it faster.
> 
> Off topic....nice to see the monkey avatar has returned!



No, at 4.4gig I am idleing at 29C and 31C for each core, in Othlos after 30 minutes 51 and 52C.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 20, 2008)

Mussels said:


> more.
> MORE.
> MOOOOOOREEEE!
> 
> i want 550 FSB



550fsb in post 437  for half the price of an E8500!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 20, 2008)

I need DaMulta to let me know what SLi settings he uses, I am sure I am not getting them right and he has a 790i too as well as he too uses NTune.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 20, 2008)

I turn them all to performance


Open ATi tool, and riva to oc with. Run the artifact finder to find the highest oc.


----------



## largon (Apr 20, 2008)

I would post my G92GTS at a freqs higher than any G92 card in the chart but I'm not gonna bother as 3DMark06 is nothing but a CPU benchmark... 
Isn't it retarded to name a _CPU_ benchmarking program as "*3D*Mark"?


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 20, 2008)

largon said:


> I would post my G92GTS at a freqs higher than any G92 card in the chart but I'm not gonna bother as 3DMark06 is nothing but a CPU benchmark...
> Isn't it retarded to name a _CPU_ benchmarking program as "*3D*Mark"?



Give 2005 a go then


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 20, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I turn them all to performance
> 
> 
> Open ATi tool, and riva to oc with. Run the artifact finder to find the highest oc.



What SLi rendering method though or do you default to "recommended" ?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 20, 2008)

The default one.....the others are for quilty I belive.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 21, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> 550fsb in post 437  for half the price of an E8500!!!



i only paid $200 for this e8500. it wasnt that much at all. how much are the E8200?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i only paid $200 for this e8500. it wasnt that much at all. how much are the E8200?



E8500 cost $350 here in aus 

decided to sell one of my Q6600's for an E8500 however - should get massive clocks on either of my boards (they both do 500-550FSB on 45nm's, by all reports - and my ram can take it too)


E8500 or Q9450.... hmmmmm.


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Apr 21, 2008)

wanna trade fit? 
my E8400 is board limited...and by cooling 

ERR DEAD BOARD LIMITED = NO WORKY


----------



## largon (Apr 21, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Give 2005 a go then


3.6GHz Kentsfield is "slow enough" to bottleneck even 3DMark05. Going from GPU OC of 840/2100/1000 to 885/2322/1050 only yields 200 points.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 21, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> The default one.....the others are for quilty I belive.



Damn, that accounts for why I only got 18,600 posted, will give her another run tonite thanks!  Come to think of it, when I did put the first run on "NVidia recommended" and 2006 didnt recognise or use the 2nd card????


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 21, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i only paid $200 for this e8500. it wasnt that much at all. how much are the E8200?



I can only speak for the UK, the cheapest E8500 is £180 - £190, I got a really good deal on this E8200 and paid £94, last one in stock but as you know, you can only get the most out of an 8x multi if the board will do 550mhz+ FSB, the good thing about the E8500 is that you dont have to worry about that.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 21, 2008)

largon said:


> 3.6GHz Kentsfield is "slow enough" to bottleneck even 3DMark05. Going from GPU OC of 840/2100/1000 to 885/2322/1050 only yields 200 points.



My point was......2005 is not JUST a CPU test.


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 21, 2008)

Proxycon and firefly are 100% cpu dependant....only canyon flight uses more of the vga..so..
just like wings of fury in 03 and the SM2.0 tests in 06..


----------



## largon (Apr 21, 2008)

Scored ~16900 with a G92GTS @ 885MHz / 2376MHz / DDR-2106. 
Q6600 @ 3.8GHz. 






Meh.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 21, 2008)

largon said:


> Scored ~16900 with a G92GTS @ 885MHz / 2376MHz / DDR-2106.
> Q6600 @ 3.8GHz.
> 
> 
> ...



Thats very strange, I scored 17211 with a Q6600 at 3.8gig and a G92 GTS at 825/2120?? and you have a huge amount more core, what were your shaders at?


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 21, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> Proxycon and firefly are 100% cpu dependant....only canyon flight uses more of the vga..so..
> just like wings of fury in 03 and the SM2.0 tests in 06..



Right but 2005 is less CPU dependant than 2006 overall? or are you saying there is little in it.


----------



## largon (Apr 21, 2008)

*Tatty_One*,
2376MHz shader core. 
I even bumped the GDDR3 to DDR-2214 - and _lost_ 5 points. 


largon said:


> Scored ~16900 with a G92GTS @ 885MHz / *2376MHz* / DDR-2106.
> Q6600 @ 3.8GHz.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 21, 2008)

largon said:


> *Tatty_One*,
> 2376MHz shader core.
> I even bumped the GDDR3 to DDR-2214 - and _lost_ 5 points.



Well that is odd then cause my shaders were at 2250 if I remember correctly, in all departments that card is quicker but performs worse?  Would RAM speed have much to do with it?  I think mine was at 1310mhz.  I reckon you must have some throttling going on there, but knowing you you will have done ALL the mods


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 21, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Right but 2005 is less CPU dependant than 2006 overall? or are you saying there is little in it.



actually its more than 06 cause the 2 of the 3 tests need cpu 100%.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 21, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> actually its more than 06 cause the 2 of the 3 tests need cpu 100%.



But there is not a specific CPU test and shows no preference to how many cores there are....just the speed of them cores so to speak?


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 21, 2008)

speed only....if you run 01-03-05 with only 1 core enabled you`ll get the same result as with 2 or 4...


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 21, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> Proxycon and firefly are 100% cpu dependant....only canyon flight uses more of the vga..so..
> just like wings of fury in 03 and the SM2.0 tests in 06..



I totally agree with this!!  My scores are limited now because of the speeds on my proc.

Proc @ 3.8
When the cards are set @ 900/1300 the starting scene runs around 115 FPS for me.  
When the cards are @ 970/1300 the frames do not go up.
But if I run either speeds with the proc bumped up to 3.9 the frames go up around 120.

Now does this mean that my CPU is bottlenecking my cards, or is the test only so dependant on the GPUs????


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Right but 2005 is less CPU dependant than 2006 overall? or are you saying there is little in it.



hell even i break 20K in 3dm05...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 21, 2008)

new machine, new score...

E8500 @ 4.42ghz and a 3870x2 @ 850/900


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 22, 2008)

meh... i can do better...


----------



## Wile E (Apr 22, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> speed only....if you run 01-03-05 with only 1 core enabled you`ll get the same result as with 2 or 4...


That's not true about 05. My highest 05 score was using 3 cores, all else being equal.


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 22, 2008)

i`ve tested it M8 with all my cpus...it`s the same..


----------



## Wile E (Apr 22, 2008)

I just did the testing a week ago doing runs for hwbot. 05 scores higher with multiple cores. Every single other setting was the same, including clock speeds. I did it just to test the theory that 05 ran better with one fast core, and it doesn't. 3 and 4 cores produced the same scores, 2 cores was lower than 3, and 1 core was the lowest. 3 cores vs 2 was just a small improvement, so it's likely that using 2 cores, but clocking higher would be the most beneficial.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 22, 2008)

its because some video card drivers are optimised for multithreading.


----------



## Grandpa (Apr 22, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> meh... i can do better...



fitseries yes you can do better somewhere 22,000 and 23,000 would be my guess. I noticed your Q6700 was running at 1.5v are you stable at that voltage?. With my Q6700 I have to be at 1.6v to get it prime stable and at 1.75v to get 4GHz stable. If you are stable at 3.8Ghz with 1.5v my guess is you will be able to get a stable 4.2 or 4.3 my best has been 4.1 using 1.8v and I scored 22770 3DMark06 points at that. But it wasn't even cloce to being stable. Any way I think you have quite a bit of room left. 

Good Luck.


----------



## erocker (Apr 22, 2008)

I think that his voltage seems high to me.


----------



## Grandpa (Apr 23, 2008)

erocker said:


> I think that his voltage seems high to me.



It may be for the Q6600 but most of the Q6700 that I have seen seem to take more voltage than the Q6600. I don't why they seem to require more voltage. I have tried allot of diffrent settings to get mine stable at lower voltages but so far I have not been sucessfull.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 23, 2008)

erocker said:


> I think that his voltage seems high to me.



q6700's dont play that nice when OCing.  I just got mine today and I cannot get it to stay up at 4ghz no matter what!  Im really pissed about that.  I think Im just gonna return it for a qx9650!

But right now I have it stable at 3.7 with 1.51volts.  I run at 3.8, I can barely get it stable with 1.6 volts.  Its really a pita.  Im sick of it already


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 23, 2008)

i just put it at 1.5v because i waas tired of rebooting all night. i must have rebooted like 200 times between 11:30PM and 4AM when i went to bed. the q6700 seems to not be as good as my old q6600 that erocker now has. I WANT IT BACK MAN!!!!!! LOL, JK.


----------



## erocker (Apr 23, 2008)

What is the VID on both of your 6700's?


----------



## erocker (Apr 23, 2008)

You can tell using core temp what the vid is.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 23, 2008)

Vid 1.275 = Q6700

Vid 1.01 = E8500


----------



## erocker (Apr 23, 2008)

Those are good and low for both chips, especially the 8500!  Your 6700 theoretically should do better than you old 6600.  My VID is 1.2875


----------



## Wile E (Apr 23, 2008)

It was discovered that VID has little to nothing to do with overclockability. Remember that Q6600 G0 VID thread that guy started a while back? He abandoned making the database because there was no correlation between VID and overclocking from his findings.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 23, 2008)

erocker said:


> What is the VID on both of your 6700's?



1.275  pos  im returning it to newegg for a qx9650


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 23, 2008)

you giving up that easy? i'll take a qx9650 while your at it.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey, since we're handing them out, I'll take another. (Need a back-up for when I fry this one.) lol


----------



## erocker (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey, if you are dead set on getting the best benches, why mess around?  Just buy the best.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 23, 2008)

Couldn't say it better


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 23, 2008)

i think it's more fun getting stuff that doesnt cost $1000 each.... and make it run really good. i realize im a hypocrite for saying that but honestly... i dont spend anywhere close to what people think i pay for stuff.


----------



## erocker (Apr 23, 2008)

But people get angry when they don't achieve $1000 dollar processor speeds with a two hundred dollar processor.  Personally, I won't be buying a thousand dollar processor untill I have a late model Porsche parked on my well maintained and manicured land next to my glorious mansion.  Then, mabye I'll have several


*Free $1000 dollar processors are always accepted!


----------



## Wile E (Apr 23, 2008)

Meh, I just buy the best I can afford at the time of purchase. My tax return money was well spent for my needs. lol.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 23, 2008)

ROFL!!!!! 

the only thing im disappointed about with my Q6700 is the fact that it's not as good as any of my Q6600's were. unless im doing something wrong but i dont think so.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 23, 2008)

4.5Ghz in 3dmark 06 is flipping fast. It's hard to imagine how fast it really is.


I almost wish I would of gotten a used 780i with a QX9770 but I didn't. I'm just holding off for a good bios to be released, because I know there will be one. Then I think she will hit the 4.6 mark.


----------



## erocker (Apr 23, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Meh, I just buy the best I can afford at the time of purchase. My tax return money was well spent for my needs. lol.



True, a hefty tax return would make me think about it.  This year though... forget it.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 23, 2008)

erocker said:


> True, a hefty tax return would make me think about it.  This year though... forget it.



You should of turned your PC habbit in as a business, you did sell stuff you know


----------



## Wile E (Apr 23, 2008)

I even prioritized, and could still afford it this year. Everything just fell into place. Was able to get a second car, the cpu, monitor, psu, and some little stuff with my return this year. EIC, ftw!!!!!


----------



## Grandpa (Apr 23, 2008)

erocker said:


> What is the VID on both of your 6700's?



Mine is 1.3250v


----------



## mitsirfishi (Apr 23, 2008)

now i got a q6600 trying to oc it abit more ill see what i can get from the hd3870 and impresive dom


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 23, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> hey... it fluctuates man.
> 
> here....
> 
> +1


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 23, 2008)

More!!! More!!! We Want More!!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 25, 2008)

well... here's the max of my new q6600 that will be sold tomorrow... LOL! owned less then a day.


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 25, 2008)

Future owner of that chip is gonna be really happy, i'd be! Good stuff fit, as always


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 25, 2008)

FINALLY!!!!!!!

Q6600 @ 4.032ghz and 3870x2 @ stock


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 25, 2008)

ok... 1upped myself...

tightened the ram timings to 4-3-3-10-2t and perf level to 8.


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 25, 2008)

you should be easily be able to play with pl7 there,like this..


----------



## HTC (Apr 25, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> Single card, wayyyyy over volted!!!  Thanks erocker!



Just looked @ this in Alcpone's Official 3DMark '06 compilation:

Those are some BAD ASS clocks on that GPU, dude: DAMN!!!


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 25, 2008)

HTC said:


> Just looked @ this in Alcpone's Official 3DMark '06 compilation:
> 
> Those are some BAD ASS clocks on that GPU, dude: DAMN!!!



Thank you!  That run took 1.87 volts, and Ill never do it again!!!  It heated up the water on my loop to really really warm temps.  Almost to the point of being HOT.  It heated up the proc from a normal 34C idle temp to 49C idle temp 

I run 999 core speeds normally at 1.43 volts, and thats where I am staying for now.  I just wanted to regain the #1 3870 score 

Thanks to Dr. Spankenstein, Intel Igent, and Erocker for all their help with the volt mods!


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 25, 2008)

About the best I can get stably, it's not an FSB thing, think the poor baby Wolfdale is just maxed, with a 7x multi I can get higher FSB but of course cannot match the speed....ignore the SM2 score.....wrong thread I know, just wanted to share what even the cheapo Wolfie's can do........................


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 25, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> About the best I can get stably, it's not an FSB thing, think the poor baby Wolfdale is just maxed, with a 7x multi I can get higher FSB but of course cannot match the speed....ignore the SM2 score.....wrong thread I know, just wanted to share what even the cheapo Wolfie's can do........................



Thats awesome!  Id love to get one of those to play with 

Were gonna miss yah Tatty, congrats on your promotion


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 27, 2008)

*add this...*

a quick one using a mini SS to cool the 8500..


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 27, 2008)

Grandpa said:


> Well may be I got it right this time. but GPUz shows crosfire disabled. It is 2-MSI 3870X2 cards. set at 855 / 955
> 
> http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=352935



really two?  strange, Georgos above got that kind of score with one GX2 and just a dual core......nice score nevertheless!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 29, 2008)

good score for a 7900GS? seems a little low to me for the clocks i was running.


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 29, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> good score for a 7900GS? seems a little low to me for the clocks i was running.



hmm my higher clocks are on the bottom. and my 2d clocks are on top. but idk  i've got stupid drivers and plus gpu-z doesn't read my specs right. it's all out of wack


----------



## erocker (Apr 29, 2008)

How did you manage to get your clocks up there on that card pos?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 29, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> good score for a 7900GS? seems a little low to me for the clocks i was running.



its in the right range for a 7900, i have a friend with a 7900GT who gets around 6K
Friend is on a 4400+ x2 (939) @ 2.75GHz, btw.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 29, 2008)

erocker said:


> How did you manage to get your clocks up there on that card pos?



1.5v (voltmod) for GPU and 2.2v on V-ram


----------



## TheGoat Eater (May 1, 2008)

what- no love for my new score... yet


----------



## Wile E (May 2, 2008)

TheGoat Eater said:


> what- no love for my new score... yet



Nice score. You really need to go quad for benching tho. My quad at 4455 scores 7407 for the cpu tests.

And what is that avatar? A kamikazi hamster? lol.


----------



## erocker (May 2, 2008)

TheGoat Eater said:


> what- no love for my new score... yet



My God man that's insane!!!  I bet the cores were glowing on that run!


----------



## Azazel (May 2, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Nice score. You really need to go quad for benching tho. My quad at 4455 scores 7407 for the cpu tests.
> 
> And what is that avatar? A kamikazi hamster? lol.



its evaluation. 


amazing score.


----------



## CrackerJack (May 2, 2008)

I just found this on the sapphire home page, just thought it might help some people out.

3DMark06
AMD CPU Compatibility / Performance Test​


----------



## Wile E (May 2, 2008)

azazel said:


> its evaluation.
> 
> 
> amazing score.


Evaluation, what do you mean? What is evaluation?


----------



## Azazel (May 2, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Evaluation, what do you mean? What is evaluation?



the hamster has evolved, natural selection


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2008)

azazel said:


> the hamster has evolved, natural selection



oh evolution...

love the hamster/mouse tho, got a good laugh.


----------



## Azazel (May 2, 2008)

omg...i butchered the word evolution


----------



## Wile E (May 2, 2008)

azazel said:


> omg...i butchered the word evolution



lol. It's OK man. I just couldn't figure out what he was supposed to be evaluating. lol.


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2008)

Wile E said:


> lol. It's OK man. I just couldn't figure out what he was supposed to be evaluating. lol.



evaluating how effective the knife was on the hamster?


----------



## Azazel (May 2, 2008)

Mussels said:


> evaluating how effective the knife was on the hamster?



 lol


----------



## DaMulta (May 3, 2008)

Something tells me that I need some 9800GTX cards 


Hmmmmm


I think that they would clock higher than the 9800GTX2 what do you guys think.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 3, 2008)

why not 2 9800GTX2? i think the 9800GTX would clock higher then the GTX2


----------



## DaMulta (May 3, 2008)

Have to run vista for 2 and I hate  vista ATM


However I wonder 3 9800 or 2 GX2 cards.


It would be hard to put mase blocks on a GX2 card I would think.

Plus all those are are under clocked 8800GT cards.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 3, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Have to run vista for 2 and I hate  vista ATM
> 
> 
> However I wonder 3 9800 or 2 GX2 cards.
> ...


all the GX2s are 2 8800GT cores on one board underclocked?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 4, 2008)

i'd say add this but i dont think im done.....


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 4, 2008)

any comments???


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> any comments???



break 20K and give it to me.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 4, 2008)

more........


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> more........



and now you give it to me!


----------



## Wile E (May 4, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Have to run vista for 2 and I hate  vista ATM
> 
> 
> However I wonder 3 9800 or 2 GX2 cards.
> ...


You need to go Vista for Vantage anyway. Just dual boot.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (May 4, 2008)

I'm QUITE sure about that. I'm excited to se a run with that chip @ 5GHz, bub!


----------



## erocker (May 4, 2008)

You need to start figuring out how to OC your video card!


----------



## Wile E (May 5, 2008)

*Ignore this, new score next post.*

Just finished vmodding my card. 1.32V under load, still stock cooling. It's getting it's own h2o loop soon.

Wile E - Palit 8800GT @ 828/1053 - 17359 - QX9650 @ 4455Mhz - 405FSB (shaders @ 2052)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6583189






I believe that gives me the top 8800GT spot again.


----------



## DaMulta (May 5, 2008)

Dual GX2 Hmmmm


----------



## freaksavior (May 5, 2008)

seriously i thought this was a "3DMark06 Discussion and Insight Thread " not  a "post your 3dmark 06 score thread" Correct me if i am wrong


----------



## DaMulta (May 5, 2008)

This is where we talk about those 06 post so yes you can post them in here as well.


----------



## giorgos th. (May 5, 2008)

and then talk about them...


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (May 6, 2008)

...or just discuss where we should post our results. Whichever.

You're right, this IS fun.


----------



## TheGoat Eater (May 6, 2008)

...  and then shoot the sh!t and and point out obvious things


----------



## Wile E (May 6, 2008)

New score for me guys. Voltmodded and water cooled now.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=780810&postcount=4077

What do you guys think?


----------



## DaMulta (May 6, 2008)

Well I now think that my QX9650 is toast.

Going to call Intel sometime tomorrow.


----------



## DaMulta (May 6, 2008)

Wile E said:


> New score for me guys. Voltmodded and water cooled now.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=780810&postcount=4077
> 
> What do you guys think?



900?

On water?


Anyhow that is flipping sweet.


----------



## Wile E (May 6, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> 900?
> 
> On water?
> 
> ...



Yep, voltmodded yesterday, set up the loop today.


----------



## DaMulta (May 6, 2008)

I bet you wish you had SLi about now.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 6, 2008)

wow thats very impressive Wile e!


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (May 7, 2008)

Damn Wile E, I had to work sooo hard for my 20k and you post up with a single card!

Your set-up is teh sweetness!


----------



## Solaris17 (May 7, 2008)

getting damn close to 15k w0ot!!

sli enabled

proc at 3.6ghz










UPDATED


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (May 7, 2008)

Hey Solaris17,

Going Intel sure makes benching fun again, eh?

Great scores, keep 'em coming!


----------



## black light burns (May 7, 2008)

nice rig JR... You have some upgrades...


----------



## Mussels (May 8, 2008)

Ekklesis said:


> Here's my PC and this score achieved before the release of Vantage so my "little PC" scored 10k even in the newest benchmark.HA HA HA



i know posts arent meant to be non-scores here, but i believe i speak for everyone when i say LOL - good work on a perfect 10,000.


----------



## Ekklesis (May 8, 2008)

Thanks.I was so proud for that result, and ironical more proud than a higher result.(for the moment of course)


----------



## orion23 (May 10, 2008)

......


----------



## CrackerJack (May 10, 2008)

orion23 said:


> http://service.futuremark.com/home.action;jsessionid=08B8DAB54D17633DC08C93BCBAC17BC4



There's nothing there! That's just the main service page.


----------



## Kursah (May 10, 2008)

Damn the main page hasn't been updated since 4/27 guys...someone should take over the thread and continue to update it, I've seen a lot of submissions and worthy results that should be posted on the OP.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 10, 2008)

Nice score CJ.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 10, 2008)

ceaser said:


> Hi, I certainly agree with you. Your advice is really very helpful for us.
> 
> Thanks a lot!



?
What advice? Who's advice?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 10, 2008)

I am still waiting for you to add this score


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 10, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> ?
> What advice? Who's advice?



Nevermind, it's a fucking bot just to advertise that damn link in his sig.


----------



## Wile E (May 11, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am still waiting for you to add this score



There's nothing to show what settings it's running at.


----------



## erocker (May 11, 2008)

I moved a bunch of posts here.  Please post here.  Anyways, I heard someone mention about updating.  Sorry, but I have been buse updating other threads, plus starting the Vantage thread.  I will update tonight, however if someone wants to help in updating, please let me know.  It would be nice to have someone to update it if I cant do it in a weeks time.


----------



## DaMulta (May 11, 2008)

OOoooOooo

I needs QX9770.....Me needs to get system back up and running.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 12, 2008)

Wile E said:


> There's nothing to show what settings it's running at.



oh snap.. i didn't see that.. it is running 1280x1024.. everything is default


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 12, 2008)

do i have the highest 7900GS score?


----------



## DaMulta (May 21, 2008)

9 days!!!???? from the last post in here WTF

Ok do you guys think that I could hit 30k with 3 GT200 cards with my setup?


----------



## erocker (May 21, 2008)

30K.  No.  Do you have a working processor?


----------



## DOM (May 21, 2008)

erocker said:


> 30K.  No.  Do you have a working processor?



 I dont think so


----------



## DaMulta (May 21, 2008)

erocker said:


> 30K.  No.  Do you have a working processor?



soon.....


----------



## CrackerJack (May 21, 2008)

Iv'e got faith in you 

I'm hoping to hit 12k with my setup soon. Before I get the 9850.


----------



## erocker (May 21, 2008)

Honestly though DaMulta, Two GT280's and a highly OC'd QX9770 may take you to the promised land!  If your solely for 3DMark06 I think the 3rd card would be useless and may give you 1000 points more, but that's about it.


----------



## DaMulta (May 21, 2008)

A 1000 points is a thousand points.
BUT
I hope the scale better this time around and bump out at least 3 grand more.


----------



## erocker (May 21, 2008)

Perhaps...  The G280's sound very promising indeed, they are very beefy.


----------



## DaMulta (May 24, 2008)

The QX9650 is here

That's what was wrong with my computer 100% now, because it came right on ROCK ON!!

Going to order another 120 rad and a pump for the chipset before I start again


Maybe....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 25, 2008)

Would someone please look in my specs for lil monster and tell me what would be the best video card that my CPU wouldn't be a huge bottleneck?


----------



## erocker (May 25, 2008)

HD 3870, HD 3850, 9600gt, 8800gt.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 25, 2008)

Erocker... i think you read the specs for the Evil spider man (x2 5000+ Be @3ghz) not the specs for the lil monster (p4@2.5ghz)


----------



## Wile E (May 25, 2008)

Are you actually planning to game on it? If not, I'd say just a 3650 or something. If you do want to game, get a 3850 or 70.


----------



## DaMulta (May 26, 2008)

What about this for my chipset?>Damn 3/8 BS chipset blocks.....



Black Ice GTX120 

DD-CPX1 12V Pump


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 26, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> What about this for my chipset?>Damn 3/8 BS chipset blocks.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


little bit much for just a chipset isn't it? Why not look into a 80mm rad?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 26, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Are you actually planning to game on it? If not, I'd say just a 3650 or something. If you do want to game, get a 3850 or 70.



I was thinking about gaming on it some but mostly just DVDs... I also was thinking to get a new board so i could overclock and have PCI-E also DDR2


----------



## Wile E (May 26, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> little bit much for just a chipset isn't it? Why not look into a 80mm rad?



Because, 120mm rads cool better at lower fan speeds. 80mm fans suck ass. lol.


p_o_s_pc said:


> I was thinking about gaming on it some but mostly just DVDs... I also was thinking to get a new board so i could overclock and have PCI-E also DDR2


I wouldn't bother investing any more into a p4 than just maybe the simple gfx upgrade. If you're gonna buy an Intel board, you might as well sell off your stuff, and go Core 2.


----------



## trt740 (May 27, 2008)

*All I have to say is unFxxking real my jaw hit the floor*

this thing just killed my old 9800gtx Oced to the max, with my cpu at it's 24/7 clock and the 3870x2 card at stock (unoverclocked). I'm not even sure it needs overclocked holy hell. If I upped my cpu to 4.6ghz I could hit near 20,000 with a dual core and I bought it for 5.00 less than the 9800gtx. If you didn't tell me I wouldn't know the box and card weren't new.


----------



## DOM (May 27, 2008)

nice socre trt740 

now if you had a Q 

so when you going to update GPU-Z  think it reads the X2 clocks now

I want something new to play with


----------



## trt740 (May 29, 2008)

*driver problem 3dmark06 and 3870x2*

Hey fellas I think there is a problem with 3dmark06. If I set my card to max resoultion 1440x900 8/aa and anisotropic filtering 16 in 3dmark06 after a lengthy loop I will get a dx9 driver error. This also happened with my 9800gtx when I forced the card at higher setting. Can someone else try those setting and see if you get this driver error. My card works fine at all other setting it just has trouble with the driver at filtering 16 not 15,14,13,12 etc. It will do several full passes without a problem. It only does it after testing for exstended periods.
__________________


----------



## trt740 (May 29, 2008)

DOM said:


> nice socre trt740
> 
> now if you had a Q
> 
> ...



I downloaded the newest version.


----------



## Laurijan (May 31, 2008)

I found out that addin 10MHz to the PCI-E bus really max out the 3DMark06 score


----------



## DOM (May 31, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Hey fellas I think there is a problem with 3dmark06. If I set my card to max resoultion 1440x900 8/aa and anisotropic filtering 16 in 3dmark06 after a lengthy loop I will get a dx9 driver error. This also happened with my 9800gtx when I forced the card at higher setting. Can someone else try those setting and see if you get this driver error. My card works fine at all other setting it just has trouble with the driver at filtering 16 not 15,14,13,12 etc. It will do several full passes without a problem. It only does it after testing for exstended periods.
> __________________



I can only run 6aa/16af


----------



## jbunch07 (May 31, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> I found out that addin 10MHz to the PCI-E bus really max out the 3DMark06 score



be careful when doing that. its easy to fry your sata controls when you over the pci-e bus.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (May 31, 2008)

..and if not fry (not sure about that) you WILL fark your RAID arrays!!!


----------



## CrackerJack (May 31, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> be careful when doing that. its easy to fry your sata controls when you over the pci-e bus.



oops, i'm was doing around 120mhz


----------



## jbunch07 (May 31, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> oops, i'm was doing around 120mhz



holy megahertz batman!


----------



## CrackerJack (May 31, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> holy megahertz batman!



Yeah I think i'll take it down.......Robin


----------



## jbunch07 (May 31, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> Yeah I think i'll take it down.......Robin



lol yeah that was my reference. lol
but unless your benching i might take it down to about 110 or 105


----------



## CrackerJack (May 31, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> lol yeah that was my reference. lol
> but unless your benching i might take it down to about 110 or 105



yeah i took it to 110, with 120 i wasn't see much of a difference


----------



## jbunch07 (May 31, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> yeah i took it to 110, with 120 i wasn't see much of a difference



yea i was playing with that in my old setup, i dint see much difference between 110 and 120


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 1, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> yea i was playing with that in my old setup, i dint see much difference between 110 and 120



yea, how much of a difference are you getting between the DDR2 1066 and 800. I've got ddr2 800 (6gb) which i think i'll sell for just 4gb of 1066.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 1, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> oops, i'm was doing around 120mhz



only 120mhz.phh that is nothing i had mine running 145mhz with a slight voltage bump to the PCI-E and chipset


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 1, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> only 120mhz.phh that is nothing i had mine running 145mhz with a slight voltage bump to the PCI-E and chipset



... and you also lost your video card... coincidence?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 1, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> ... and you also lost your video card... coincidence?



that was alot later. I had already set the PCI-E back to 100 after i benched.but i am not saying that isn't one of the things that lead to its death


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 1, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that was alot later. I had already set the PCI-E back to 100 after i benched.but i am not saying that isn't one of the things that lead to its death



Dude, it's cool. I was just messing with you.


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 1, 2008)

145 huh?
i surprised you still have have a sata controller lol


----------



## erocker (Jun 1, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> only 120mhz.phh that is nothing i had mine running 145mhz with a slight voltage bump to the PCI-E and chipset



Many things can be rendered useless doing it this way!  Motherboard, any expansion cards, MBR's on HDD's...


----------



## Wile E (Jun 1, 2008)

Mine is fine at 110. Never tried any higher, as I'd like to keep my array intact. lol.


----------

